# Olympic Eventing XC Thread



## measles (30 July 2012)

Who is excited?   Me!!!   Off work, yard done and soon the terriers and I will be parked on the sofa with the remote and M&S goodies.

For anyone who hasn't read last week's H&H yet (ie me) I've just noticed the great list of teams and details which will make interesting reading during the day.

Which HHO'ers do you know are there?   Figjam and Nikleak, Bogpony, AutumnRose from a quick think but I'm sure there are lots of others and I hope they have the most wonderful day supporting a successful team GB!


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

Im off work too! Just got to go do a quick shop & il be glued to the tv!


----------



## Bills (30 July 2012)

Super excited, but can't believe I didnt book the day off work. 

I will though, be streaming it live on my phone to watch our riders, i've got the times written down, so frequent 'loo breaks' will be had today I think!!


----------



## Gracie21 (30 July 2012)

Quiet day for me at work so will have it streamed live on the computer! Can't wait!


----------



## Jnhuk (30 July 2012)

There is going to be a gathering today and tomorrow for SJ of about a dozen of us at ArticFox's house!  Several other HHOs will be there too!

Predict much munching, much Pimms and lots of laughs!

Let's hope for a good competition and go GB!


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

Me! Just decided I'm going to take a half day and trot on home at 1200. Wouldn't exactly have done any work would I, so best to be honest about it!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

jnhuk said:



			There is going to be a gathering today and tomorrow for SJ of about a dozen of us at ArticFox's house!  Several other HHOs will be there too!

Predict much munching, much Pimms and lots of laughs!

Let's hope for a good competition and go GB!



Click to expand...

Have great fun!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2012)

Excitement mounting in the GS hacienda I am going to a XC party too unlike my poor Sister in law who is about to leave for her aunts funeral .
It's going to be Fanastic viewing have a great day all you lucky people who are there.


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 July 2012)

Im off work too, few jobs to do today but have it on Record and will be catching up from 1pm, wont be joining in on here 'cos you'll all be ahead of me and I dont want you giving the game away, Hope everyone has a good day and Good Luck to Team GB!!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Think I'll be watching it at work today, don't think an early skive would be appreciated seeing as I'm off next week to watch the SJ and triathlon, might be home in time to watch WFP though


----------



## lex2501 (30 July 2012)

Stuck at work - BOOOOO, HISSS! Anyone able to send me the link for live streaming?! Why oh why didn't I book the day off


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 July 2012)

Most fed up as want to join this party.  Am working all day and in meetings for most of them.  However, have downloaded the BBC Olympics app onto my phone (thanks Marlin), and will be watching the xc in breaks in the meetings and during lunch as well.  

Have a very odd feeling that definitely the individual positions will be hugely changed and have everything crossed for our team.


----------



## HayleyUK (30 July 2012)

lovely boss is letting me go home at lunch so I'l be camped out on the sofa


----------



## Mrs Pink (30 July 2012)

I'm at work unfortunately, hopefully it will be quiet and I can watch on the I-player, very excited, hope they all go well


----------



## Copperpot (30 July 2012)

Taken day off work. Will be camped out on sofa watching it.


----------



## Dizzco (30 July 2012)

I have serious butterflies! Can someone please pass on the link for live streaming as Im also stuck at my desk in work and won't be able to wait till I get home to watch it on record.


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

what time does it start?


----------



## whiteclover (30 July 2012)

Am working later, boo  but Ill be recording it. Neversaynever - It starts at 12pm on BBC1.


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

starts from 12.30 I think http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-team/phase=eqx403200/index.html  just trying to get some work out of the way before hand, v excited .... Good luck team GB


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			what time does it start?
		
Click to expand...

12:30. Coverage starts on BBC 1 at 11:20.


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

anyone know what the ground is like for the xc, we have had loads of rain over last 24 hours in somerset but dont know about London ! just curious to see if it will hold up !


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

jnhuk said:



			There is going to be a gathering today and tomorrow for SJ of about a dozen of us at ArticFox's house!  Several other HHOs will be there too!

Predict much munching, much Pimms and lots of laughs!

Let's hope for a good competition and go GB!



Click to expand...

sounds fabulous!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

I don't start work til 6! Will pop into yard on way in so don't have to leave the house until 5.15! Go team GBR!!


----------



## vic07 (30 July 2012)

I'm here- its busy and very beautiful and warm!


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

have a great day there, hope the weather holds - keep us updated with anything we may miss.


----------



## aimsymc (30 July 2012)

Have just finished taking baked spurs and chill for my friend coming over! Will be on couch not moving after 12! Sky Olympic channels been amazing, about only time ive been glad to have it. Enjoy everyone! :-D


----------



## aimsymc (30 July 2012)

That be baked spuds and chilli!! Not sure how baked spurs would be! Lol bloomin phone


----------



## Dizzco (30 July 2012)

vic07 said:



			I'm here- its busy and very beautiful and warm!
		
Click to expand...

Have a fab day! 
A few of my friends are there today and reporting back a building atmosphere, am so regretting not spending the time trying to get tickets!


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Omg I can't wait! Stuck at work at til 2, got it set to record at home so I'll be avoiding all internet and facebook after they get going, then I'll be racing home to catch up on what I missed and watch the rest. 

My mums coming round as well, armed with nibbles! 

Come on Team GB!


----------



## Freddie19 (30 July 2012)

aimsymc said:



			That be baked spuds and chilli!! Not sure how baked spurs would be! Lol bloomin phone
		
Click to expand...


had a really good laugh at that, which was badly needed as went out to jeep this morning and found not one but two punctures.  Whose b****y OH decided to "trim" hedges on lane yesterday morning.  Took wheel to tyre people and I quote "can't mend that dear not legal".  There goes more money!!!  So really thankyou aimsymc......


----------



## Daffodil (30 July 2012)

Taken today and tomorrow off work, new TV purchased and working (!) though the recorder was a disaster () so have GOT to see it live, neds done and am not planning on moving anywhere until Toddy has completed.

Come on Team GB (and Lenamore!)

Friend has just texted to say it is incredibly windy on the course.


----------



## Lyle (30 July 2012)

Squeeeee!!!! I'm so excited! Unfortunately, the free-to air channel that has sole rights to the Olympics over here is doing a very botched job at showing anything other than swimming  I've had to download Expat shield and am streaming from the BBC website  It's life saving! I can't wait, in for another long night but I'm excited!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Sofa get ready - here I come!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2012)

Horses worked, showered all of us !and on my way to that party really looking forward to it , have agreat day everyone.


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Am working from home today and have been hard at it since very early morn to ensure I can keep an eye on telly this afternoon.

Having been at Greenwich yesterday and walked the course, anyone who gets around without any problems and within the time deserves a medal.  It's defo not a dressage competition!

I wish all horses and riders a safe return to stables tonight.


----------



## PorkChop (30 July 2012)

Yay, very excited, really hope the weather is kind to them all 

Unfortunately I need to pop out with my youngest (who managed to completely break her wrist - cue operation and wiring and cast up to her armpit  ) to the Doctor's to try and get some stronger painkiller's.  There were no morning appointments  didn't they know I had plans for this afternoon  but will be taking my trusted ipad with me to watch 

Good Luck Team GB, they have it all to play for


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Another who has raced round all morning & is now camped out on the sofa  Can't WAIT for it to start, dearly wish I was there but the ticket office decided it was not to be :coughspit:

BRING ON THE PONIES *dances*


----------



## Javabb94 (30 July 2012)

Only 1 hour to go!!! I'm super excited to watch  although will be going out at 2 to ride J luckily I have it on record


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

What time does it start? I was told there would be coverage on BBC1 from 11:30 but at the moment they are showing Judo?!


----------



## chestnut cob (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			What time does it start? I was told there would be coverage on BBC1 from 11:30 but at the moment they are showing Judo?!
		
Click to expand...

Same... I thought it was 11.30am... come on, show us some horses!!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Yep I've just come down to watch it and it's not on grrrrrr!!


----------



## TwoStroke (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			What time does it start? I was told there would be coverage on BBC1 from 11:30 but at the moment they are showing Judo?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's really annoying! Is it me or does judo really resemble hair pulling and b*tch slapping?


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

TwoStroke said:



			Is it me or does judo really resemble hair pulling and b*tch slapping? 

Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same  


BRING ON THE HORSES!!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

The BBC1 description says about eventing XC but it's Judo on!?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

TwoStroke said:



			Yes it's really annoying! Is it me or does judo really resemble hair pulling and b*tch slapping? 

Click to expand...

And a bit of kicking!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Also ready and waiting on the sofa, having done the pony and just walked the dog. Vallin was supposed to coming round to watch at mine but the lucky sod got offered a spare ticket by another friend this morning so has rushed off to get to Greenwich and abandoned me!

I'm not jealous....

Also some useful links:

start list and live results: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003300/index.html

BBC live coverage: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd, equestrian coverage due to start at 12.20 (if its not on the main screen then select 'more videos' in the upper left hand corner of the player and find equestrian feed there)


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Aarrrggghh!!   I've been checking the tv every 15 mins all morning incase I miss anything!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

The equestrian video is showing the same as the TV now, I think!


----------



## PorkChop (30 July 2012)

As far as I was aware the first competitor starts at 12.30


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

How am I meant to watch the diving, eventing and gymnastics - they're all on at the same time! Highlights of diving/gymnastics it is then!


----------



## PorkChop (30 July 2012)

12.30pm to 5.40pm


----------



## flashmans (30 July 2012)

Come on ponies!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

BBC planner thing saying 12.15


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Why am I nervous?!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

MollyMoomin said:



			Why am I nervous?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel a wally, I'm nervous too - or maybe we're a pair of weirdos!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

the bbc website says its on now! get it right bbc!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

The BBC always do this... say they are going to show something at 11.30 then prat about for an hour showing random rubbish.
I remember for Sydney I set the tape recorder for 1am and they didnt show for ages after, and I missed most of it 
Got to go to work at 1 so I am going to watch most of it on iplayer.
I hope they do a whole course walk.


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

I didn't take the day off just to watch blooming tennis


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

I am another one stuck in work...booooo hissss 

I cant stream the live tv on my work computer so am relying on all your comments on here to get me through. 


Does anyone know the extact times that the team gb riders are on, I am going to try and sneak out to the loos to watch them live on my phone if i can   who cares if my work colleagues think ive got some kind of weeing problem!

Eeeek i am so ridiculously excited, got the whole covereage recorded at home on the box, so willl get to watch it later....but its just not the same as live!!  Praying all come home safe and sound!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Only thirty minutes to wait . . . . !


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

BlairandAzria said:



			I am another one stuck in work...booooo hissss 

I cant stream the live tv on my work computer so am relying on all your comments on here to get me through. 


Does anyone know the extact times that the team gb riders are on, I am going to try and sneak out to the loos to watch them live on my phone if i can 

Click to expand...

The running order is here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003300/index.html

Good luck with your covert viewing!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003300/index.html

Cross country times


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Gah at the tennis!  XC has started now fgs, they better put it on in time for NW!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Is there anyway it can be recorded without Sky+?


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

5 horses worked, OH has turned them back out, they usually stay in for the day, Mini D_K evicted from the sofa and TV in the sitting room off the kitchen, now just bring on the coverage


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Hopefully it will actually start at 12:20


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Gah at the tennis!  XC has started now fgs, they better put it on in time for NW! 

Click to expand...

first rider (Boyd Martin) is at 12.30 and coverage starts at 12.20 according to the BBC liveplayer.  I suspect the '11.20' start time is a misprint that's been copied across sources!


----------



## chestnut cob (30 July 2012)

I could understand them showing the tennis if it was Murray playing but it's not, it's Ukraine and Australia!  Come on, I want XC!!!


----------



## Smith123 (30 July 2012)

Correct!


----------



## Smith123 (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			first rider (Boyd Martin) is at 12.30 and coverage starts at 12.20 according to the BBC liveplayer.  I suspect the '11.20' start time is a misprint that's been copied across sources!
		
Click to expand...

Correct!


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

3 Beasties, im recording the beeb coverage, it flips though so its bbc 1 first then bbc 2 then bbc 3.

i dont have freesat or any satelite only the free channels for me which is a total pain.  But xc is apparently being shown properly (as in not in the red button, which i cant record either *sob*)


----------



## madeleine1 (30 July 2012)

im glad ur all complaining about this. i thought it was just me loosing it


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

So glad I booked the day off work. Gutted I can't have tomorrow off too! Martin Boyd starts proceedings at 12.30, so we're not missing anything with the Tennis on.  Thought though as the schedule said 11.30 start on BBC1 that they might show highlights of last two days. Soooo excited.


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			first rider (Boyd Martin) is at 12.30 and coverage starts at 12.20 according to the BBC liveplayer.  I suspect the '11.20' start time is a misprint that's been copied across sources!
		
Click to expand...

Just hope that gives them enough time to show the course, explain the 3DE format etc ... and not just give us 10 minutes talking about Zara


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

I'm finding the sailing much more interesting than the tennis, just have to keep swapping between the 2 channels to make sure I don't miss anything though! Not that it has actually started yet!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Is there anyway it can be recorded without Sky+?
		
Click to expand...

The BBC feed is available throughout the event and can be rewound etc from here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd

Once the event has finished the full event is then available here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/20120729


----------



## flashmans (30 July 2012)

It's starting!!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Yippeeeeee it's starting!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

I *think* I've found uninterrupted (ie, no switching from channel to channel) coverage on Sky channel 450 and its meant to start in 10minutes.

Hopefully. :crossedfingers:


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Trolt said:



			Just hope that gives them enough time to show the course, explain the 3DE format etc ... and not just give us 10 minutes talking about Zara
		
Click to expand...

Precisely! Rooting for Zara of course and like her, but would be great to see a course walk!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			So glad I booked the day off work. Gutted I can't have tomorrow off too! Martin Boyd starts proceedings at 12.30, so we're not missing anything with the Tennis on.  Thought though as the schedule said 11.30 start on BBC1 that they might show highlights of last two days. Soooo excited.
		
Click to expand...

Boyd Martin! Excited to see him as the first rider off!



Trolt said:



			Just hope that gives them enough time to show the course, explain the 3DE format etc ... and not just give us 10 minutes talking about Zara
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope!


It's starting!


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

HERE WE GO, YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## madeleine1 (30 July 2012)

yey. !!!


----------



## Cyrus (30 July 2012)

Got in recording but at work all day so relying on you guys keeping me up to date :-D


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Is it a 3* or 4* course?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Could someone post the link?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Cyrus said:



			Got in recording but at work all day so relying on you guys keeping me up to date :-D
		
Click to expand...

They're currently just chatting about everything involved/cancellations/the course etc


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

4* with 3* alternatives


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

In work with two laptops on the desk - one for work (OK yeah) and one already with BBC Olympic 1 on telling me "Coming up Equestian Event Cross-Country".  Bring it on.  Have to time journey home (30 minutes) after Tina but before WFP.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (30 July 2012)

well here we go.......Best of Luck to all eventers and hope everyone comes back safe and sound!!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			Is it a 3* or 4* course?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's 4* with 3* alternatives....but am happy to be corrected!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Ah, thanks MM.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

If you have sky its being shown on 450, might be better coverage rather then flicking from channel to channel with the BBC!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Yay, lots of praise for Buzz, and actually some nice discussion of how XC works and placings at the moment for the non-XC peeps rather than just discussion of Zara!


----------



## Dizzco (30 July 2012)

I can't watch in work  so will be dashing out to watch on my phone whenever GB are on course... so pleeaase keep us updated those of you who are watching live!! I can't bear the suspense of not knowing whats going on!

Hope we have an exciting day of good, safe XC riding ahead of us with some top class, blow you away, performances thrown in!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

at the amount of spectators!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

What channel are you finding it on?


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

I'm off work!!!! Couldn't miss this!! My OH  is there, he got the tickets before we met  That didn't work out did it?! 

Does anyone else feel immensly proud when seeing equestrianism on mainstream tv? Come on we can get a medal!!   I'm so proud of our team


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

My eyes were welling up as TC spoke about MF being ill


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			What channel are you finding it on?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on BBC 1


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Loved the interview, but WFP looked like a giant, especially as he was closest to the camera


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Yep that's all I've got so far


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go team GB!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Finally we get to see some horses!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

eeeeeeeep!  I'm so excited!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

ooh, its about to start! 

Hope it all goes smoothly (if slowly for all other than GB riders!) for them all!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Excitement barely covers it - I cannot sit still. Think I'll be riding each fence with them all!


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

The bbc olympic coverage on now. Cant wait! Sat with the dog & lots of food! Go Buzz!!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Gosh wouldn't be amazing if they could get the elusive Gold! I think I feel a sore throat coming on that might last til tomorrow night lol!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

Love Boyd's horses, very flash!

How many people are there? Its packed!


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 July 2012)

Woohoo, Im back, just got all me jobs done so can watch live with you lot on here, Im on sky 450.  Everything crossed for team GB!!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Eeeep here we go


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

and we're away!

jumps look teeny cf Badders or Burghley!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Don't those first 3 come up quick. Love OtisB, so flashy.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Ground looks amazing!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

The course is looking amazing so far


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

I love the moon fence!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

What a stunning horse!


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

I love it, the crowd are going wild!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

lol at the number of photographers at no.7!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

He's making this course look a bit too easy!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

yup.... slightly worrying this early on!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

Oh I've been sat waiting for it to come on for ages, its just started and now I'm desperate for the loo! Typical!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Boyd is riding bravely but fantastically!


----------



## starsky (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know the start times for team GB?


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

He is making it look very easy!!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Wanted to see BM at the second water. He's motoring


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120730-123143911 start times for everyone

:O:O:O:O:O at that drop


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

START TIMES: http://m.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/fullevent.html#EQX003300


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Boyd is making this look easy as pie!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

I've just nearly vomited at that drop!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

Do you think it might become a dressage competition?


----------



## starsky (30 July 2012)

Thanks both!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Christopher is nowhere near as neat as Boyd!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Anyone know who the course designer was?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

First out making it look easy


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

HP lailani is looking *much* slower than Otis, and I think is behind Boyd's time at the arena.


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

So glad to see it's riding better than it walked yesterday  so far with really experienced combinations.  Real pity they didn't show the main water


----------



## sare_bear (30 July 2012)

The course is beautifully presented, but think there will be few jump faults. Not sure it is anywhere near 4*. A bit disappointing?


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Sue Benson was the course designer I think


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			Anyone know who the course designer was?
		
Click to expand...

Sue Benson I think?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			Anyone know who the course designer was?
		
Click to expand...

Sue Benson I think.

OtisB looked tired through that combination


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Gaargh! why aren't they showing the time!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

Which drop are you all vomiting at? I just had to go to the loo and missed a bit 

Which fence # ?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Run out for the french rider


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

run out at fence 3 for the french rider


----------



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

I think it's going to be a fitness test rather than a jumping test...some horses are going to finish very tired. I'm so impressed with the crowd, it looks amazing on TV. Will this inspire a generation?


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Yey he's home - brilliant round but pony looks a bit tired.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Ooooh 20 penalties for France!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Can't believe he didn't make the time


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Boyd Martin 8 seconds over the time


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

was not expecting that from the French rider!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

I am going to hunt down the camera man and kill him! Feel sorry for the commentators as well (not showing what they want).

And they can get rid of that logo as well


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Do you think it might become a dressage competition?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think the terrain will really catch a lot out, then the time will become influential.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Ooooh it will take a serious horse to go faster than Boyd... he was motoring but the horse looked very tired towards the end...


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

Boyd 3.6 time pens


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

First German out on course


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

The time is going to catch out a few riders, I predict a few silly mistakes!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Chris Burton definitely looks slower but has made time (18seconds under)


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Chestnut being set up so surely over time but actually well under...?


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Very easily inside the time!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Horse nearly slipped and fell up that hill what studs does he have


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Wonder how WFP, MT and AN will make of the time - they are usually always on the time!

Also think there is only 8 fences over the last 4 mins (I think) so that would say maybe can go slower at the start and gain time at the end?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Couple of big slips for Mesples, stuttered on drop


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

Feel sorry for the French guy  Him and the horse not enjoying it


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

dominobrown said:



			I am going to hunt down the camera man and kill him! Feel sorry for the commentators as well (not showing what they want).

And they can get rid of that logo as well
		
Click to expand...

I know!!! Stop showing wide angle shots of the park and show us the JUMPING 

Wow, the sceond horse was faster than the first- I wouldn't have thought that from looking at the two running.

 French horse gave the drop a good look!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

darn.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			Chris Burton definitely looks slower but has made time (18seconds under)
		
Click to expand...

Very strange!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Oooh that could have been nasty


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

dominobrown said:



			Feel sorry for the French guy  Him and the horse not enjoying it
		
Click to expand...

Yes, horse doesn't look too happy.


----------



## hotdog (30 July 2012)

is anyone else watching on the I player?? and find that it's constantly buffering??


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

enough of the logo already! we know what sport we're watching!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

15 mins til Nicola!!!!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Jeez  took out a stride!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Interesting to see what THomsen produces


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Just remember we're seeing v experienced riders.. I think this will be v tough for the inexperienced horses and riders...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			Jees :shocked: took out a stride!
		
Click to expand...

very honest response from his horse!

eta French horse looks knackered!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Also think there is only 8 fences over the last 4 mins (I think) so that would say maybe can go slower at the start and gain time at the end?
		
Click to expand...

That's def how CB managed it ... hope GBR riders are taking note!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			very honest response from his horse!

eta French horse looks knackered!
		
Click to expand...

the horse was fantastic!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Show some of the Irish  Come on bbc!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

I want to see the 2nd water *stamps feet*

... and less trees... what the point of filming a tree?!


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

C'Mon Ireland!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

Have we seen anything go through the water yet?


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

French rider 1min4 secs over


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Is Micheal Ryan started yet?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Show some of the Irish  Come on bbc!
		
Click to expand...

not bbc's fault for once, they're given the feed is produced by a company specifically for Olympics rather than a national corporation, theoretically to ensure fair showing of all competitors and no national bias towards home nation....


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

This is very annoying - Michael Ryan at fence 13 and thats the only bit we have seen of him


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan over fence 19


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan is a fair way around the course now.

2 more horses to start and then Nicola Wilson


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

R there no cameras at the waters??!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan is halfway round according to this!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120730-123144633

Show us some of the Irish riders! Grrrrr


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Had the French horse lost a front shoe??  Looked like he slipped a bit going round one of the turns.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

MR currently 20secs slower than CB - I thought CB is pretty well known?


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Is Micheal Ryan started yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, through the arena, 20 secs slower than Christopher Burton, fastest so far.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			not bbc's fault for once, they're given the feed is produced by a company specifically for Olympics rather than a national corporation, theoretically to ensure fair showing of all competitors and no national bias towards home nation....
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, sorry bbc!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Peter Thomsen 12 secs over


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Yay!  5.2 pens for the germans!


----------



## j1ffy (30 July 2012)

My iPlayer keeps losing the picture - grrrrr!!!!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Amistad is lovely looking


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

I feel ill.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Seems to be less shown of Michael Ryan & Ballylynch than the other riders... still clear at the gardens


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Ah ok, sorry bbc! 

Click to expand...

its also why  think we're getting occassional comments from MT and IS about what they'd rather we were shown!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Really hope NW has the good brakes and steering in today - that is steep and twisty!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Yay!  5.2 pens for the germans!

Click to expand...

We're all so sporting   unfortunately he's currently a drop score anyway!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know what score Michael Jung got yesterday?

Run out for Mueller


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Nepal Du Sudre is stunning!! Would happily steal!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

20 pens for the Canadian in the arena.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

oooh, refusal for Amistad, looked like she forgot the turn!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan fallen


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO poor MR


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Ohhh noooo!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

MR has had a fall at 2nd last! Horse and rider look fine!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

Poor Ireland  

There are vets everywhere BTw!


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO

M RYan hit the deck


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Micheal ryan has fallen at 27 tired horse they suspect!!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan has fallen. Hope horse and him are ok.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Argh Michael Ryan!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

and first fall 

that was a bit pony club


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Not good for Ireland


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Micheal Ryan down!  Poor man.  Not sure what happened there, horse could have made it really..


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Uh wot a shame


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

poor Micheal - what a b***** glad to see them up and walking


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan On a misser


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

What a fall, didn't expect that!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Poor MR - how frustrating.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Is that a 'hit air' that MR was wearing?


----------



## SugarBeet (30 July 2012)

Did MR's air jacket split too?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Michael Ryan out


----------



## siennamum (30 July 2012)

I think this course is going to sort the men from the boys - or the TB's from the warmbloods is another way of looking at it.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Can't begin to imagine how would feel making an error & coming off at that level. Poor man


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

2 mins to Nicola and Buzz


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

There is a vet on every jump


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

One more to go until first GB rider, mega excited - lunch and loo stop can wait!!


----------



## Jane_Lou (30 July 2012)

SugarBeet said:



			Did MR's air jacket split too?
		
Click to expand...

Not it was a Hit air jacket, not a point two


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

Not going to lie I have no idea what's going on, watching this is actually stressful! Don't know who anyone is or where they area!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Canadian girl is going round like its a farm ride!  Big horse for these turns though!

Can't wait to see what the Japanese do now, they were so good in the dressage..


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

SugarBeet said:



			Did MR's air jacket split too?
		
Click to expand...

It looked like it did? At the back, with the weird balloon thing sticking out behind his number? That was the only thing I thought it could be


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

I am SICK for Ireland. Poor MR and BallyL- what a disaster. All ok by the looks of it.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Buzz is out soon - can't wait to see how he goes round this


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

TiddlyPups said:



			There is a vet on every jump
		
Click to expand...

Thats great planning and H&S, but I hope all the vets have to worry about all day is refilling their tea mugs


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

SugarBeet said:



			Did MR's air jacket split too?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that - there was some sort of airbag poking out of his back! Plus he didn't seem in the great hurry people seem to be in to get it off once its gone off.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

monkeybum13 said:



			Is that a 'hit air' that MR was wearing?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so


----------



## Rowreach (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Can't begin to imagine how would feel making an error & coming off at that level. Poor man
		
Click to expand...

He is used to it


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Ah damn you BBC!!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

I think that turn in the arena will catch a few of the less experienced riders out.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

WTF!!! put the eventing on! gah!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

ARGH I've lost coverage, BBC1 has stopped and BBC2 isn't on yet.


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Yay I finally have internet to go with the TV and the day off work (I hid from my boss yesterday so we couldn't discuss the prospect of my coming in).

Now hurry up BBC I don't want to watch your adverts


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Michelle very slow


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Why aren't they showing the 2nd water jump!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (30 July 2012)

How do I get BBC2 online now they've switched over from BBC1?!  I'm watching on the BBC Sport website...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

If you're missing coverage it seems constant here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

Hurry!! We are losing vital minutes here!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Nicola due soon! Everything crossed!!!!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

LouS said:



			ARGH I've lost coverage, BBC1 has stopped and BBC2 isn't on yet.
		
Click to expand...

Go to: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Go Nic!   

Everything crossed - inc my legs!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Nicola the next to start!! COME ON BUZZ!!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

The stress in the Trolt household at the thought of missing Buzz! The expletives at the BBC2 adverts and the opening titles are not to be repeated


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

switch to the online equestrian feed rather than 'by channel' one as thats uninterupted

n.b. everything crossed for Buzz!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			How do I get BBC2 online now they've switched over from BBC1?!  I'm watching on the BBC Sport website...
		
Click to expand...

Try this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Why aren't they showing the 2nd water jump!!!
		
Click to expand...

Would also like to see the 2nd water! 

Japanese rider isn't having a great ride


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Japanese horse looking a little green with the ditches?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Japanese horse doesn't look too confident


----------



## flashmans (30 July 2012)

Come on Nicola! Is it wrong to be so nervous?!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Come on Nicola!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Go Nicola & OB!!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Woohoooo, here they go!!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Japanese horse getting the rider out of a few scrapes.

Nicola setting off!!!  Go girl!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Come on Nicola!!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BUZZ!!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Opposition buzz off. Good luck Nicola and Buzz!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

NIC IS AWAY!!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Would also like to see the 2nd water!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Come on Nicola and Buzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissSBird (30 July 2012)

Nicola away! Dodi's looking so up for this!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Buzz is off! crowd is going potty!


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

Go Buzz!!


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

Buzz makes me smile when I watch him xc!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go Buzz!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Go Buzz go!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

whoops


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Crowd are going wild for NW and Dodi! Dodi jumping like it's an intro

Refusal for Japanese


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Effortless!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Refusal for the Japanese rider


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Japanese horse getting the rider out of a few scrapes.

Nicola setting off!!!  Go girl!
		
Click to expand...

but a refusal there for Japanese rider


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

He always looks like he is loving it!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Have to say I'm glad I chose tomorrow instead of today crowds wise!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Clever buzz! He knows all these people are there to cheer him on


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Hope Japanese rider gets round. Horse looks straight but struggling as a combination


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Buzz is certainly enjoying himself!! Just hope nicolas got breaks!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Just me getting emotional watching Nicola go round?

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Anyone else got goosebumps watching buzz?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Lots of time penalties coming in.

Buzz flying, hopefully won't get any.  Such an athletic horse to watch.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

La Fair is beautiful!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Why are they showing the horse waiting to go?!?! grrrr


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Anyone else got goosebumps watching buzz?
		
Click to expand...

Me


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

I'm shaking, everything crossed for her!

finallly the 2nd water!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

MollyMoomin said:



			Just me getting emotional watching Nicola go round?

I'll get me coat...
		
Click to expand...

Nope - totally grinning like an idiot!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Anyone else got goosebumps watching buzz?
		
Click to expand...

he's just going for a nice skip round the park


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Michelle very slow
		
Click to expand...

But still in one piece!  Not a horse for this course really - big fellow with a dollop of Belgian in him - and no international experience.  She's already the drop.  I'm happy she completed.


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Swedish rider just gone what kind of bit/noseband is that, internet too pixilated to see


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

2nd water!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Fab turn in the arena - proper gymkhana turn!  She is making the time at the mo..


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Anyone else got goosebumps watching buzz?
		
Click to expand...

I can't stop shaking!!

Finally showing the water


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Yay the second water! Thanks BBC/TV company


----------



## biggingerpony (30 July 2012)

Love watching Nicola and buzz that horse is a xc machine and obviously loves his job!  Mollymoomin I'm getting a bit emotional as well! Loving it


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Definitely emotional hope they get round safe and sound.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Love the second water!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Brilliant brilliant buzz.  so there is another water mr cameraman


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Hopefully Nicola will be able to keep Dodi forwards and not have to set up too much so she doesn't have to waste time!


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

So much love for Buzz


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Wish the BBC would be more biased and give us non-stop buzz


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Finally we see the second water- jump out is tricky- very narrow!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Buzz is FLYING!


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

Llewellyn said:



			Swedish rider just gone what kind of bit/noseband is that, internet too pixilated to see 

Click to expand...

She has a myler combination with a grackle underneath  with i *think* two reins.


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			he's just going for a nice skip round the park 

Click to expand...

Such a classy, classy horse, I really love him - right up there with Murphy Himself IMO


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Genius horse.  Jumps for fun.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Aren't we honoured to be watching these wonderful horses and partnerships?


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Well done to the Japanese horse and rider for getting safely home


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Credit to the Japanese guy


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Delighted Japanese rider got round


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Tanaka adding 60 pens to his dressage; 20 jump 40 time


----------



## dominobrown (30 July 2012)

arghhhh got to go to work now


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Japanese guy home.  Well done for a first Olmpic ride.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

And kiwi needs to have some issues. Ahem.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

I want to see Buzz!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Please show us more Buzz!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			And kiwi needs to have some issues. Ahem.
		
Click to expand...

Amen


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			And kiwi needs to have some issues. Ahem.
		
Click to expand...

tbh this would not be the Kiwi we need to have issues!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Think Buzzy will make it!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Nicola and Buzz in and under the time!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

NW and OB inside time!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Yes Nicola


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Nicola making it look like a pc ode. Go girl!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Fab fab fab, NW and Buzz clear inside the time


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Nicola & Opposition Buzz 9.51.29


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

NW home safe and inside the time


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Yipeeeeeee! I have tears in my eyes!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Amazing time for Nicola!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

woooo well done buzz  made that look very easy, buzz really enjoyed his jaunt around the park!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Wow! look at Buzz's time! what a pony!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

That made me go all tingley - wonderful Buzz


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Nicola absolutely delighted - pointing at Dodi to show her appreciation


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

go buzz 

anyone else think some of the lesser nations might struggle with the crowds being so close and enthusiastic ?
iv'e never seen an olympics with crowds like that it looks fantastic


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

YES well done Nicola and Buzz!!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Buzz home! How far past the last fence is the finishing line?


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Nicola and Buzz round inside the time. Fantastic.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Yay and yay and yay - 12 secs under!


----------



## suestowford (30 July 2012)

That was a superb round.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Absolutely thrilled for them


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Oi BBC!!!!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Fantastic for nicola & buzz!! Buzz looks like he could go round again!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

What channel?!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Superb!!  _that's_ why NW and OB should be here!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Honest horse for Sweden after the drop!


----------



## Flame_ (30 July 2012)

Well done to Nicola and Buzz!  

And grrrrrrrrr at the pointless horse graphics that keep wasting screen time when a horse is mid-jump.


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

Yayy!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

What an amazing start for Team GB


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

So much for it being on bbc2/bbc3


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Lovely horse for the swedes!


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

Think they proved he could cope with the course! Amazing round


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Fab round by NW and Buzz! They made it look tiny and easy! So pleased they managed to make the team in the end (though I'm absolutely gutted for PF as so wanted her there too). Fingers crossed he behaves tomorrow in the SJing!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Put the xc back on


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Lets hope our others can fly round like that!

NZ rider looks fast too.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Linda A's horse not looking too confident


----------



## Katyharriet (30 July 2012)

and to think Buzz wasn't even to be here! what a horse!


----------



## brushingboots (30 July 2012)

Thrilled for Opposition Buzz! He is truly a class horse!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

D'you reckon we could pass him off as one of the other GB horses?


----------



## Dizzco (30 July 2012)

Yessss!!! People in work have more reason to think im slightly insane bouncing around in my seat...
So blumming nervewracking sat here! One in the bag.. seriously well done to such an amazing partnership. She must be on cloud nine million right now


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Now watching online


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Is there anywhere I can keep watching, until BBC2 sorts itself out and puts some horses back on screen??

ETA - found it http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx watching here


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

That was amazing buzz made that look so easy!!!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

Terrible camera work and the logo that keeps appearing is ridiculous but not sure my nerves can stand this! Amazing round by our first rider.


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

on own watching and when they went inside time actually punched the air !!  go team GB


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Passat in a bit of a muddle at 3!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

I quite like this Belarusian rider, she seems very good at keeping calm in the face of disaster and recovering the situation!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Passat is fab!


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

someone has just emailed an order through for something (I work from home) .... dont they know the xc is on !!!!!! hehe


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

I know there's a long way to go, but we're currently in Silver position!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Can't believe how packed it is


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

BBC HD & go to the red button


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			I know there's a long way to go, but we're currently in Silver position!
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Go on GB!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Interesting to see this Russian's round after their dressage on Saturday...


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Lots of grease for the russian rider! Lets hope it doesn't hit the fence on the best!

Passat has quite a jump!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Just thinking - lots of problems in the ToL fences


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Jonell richards 6 time pens


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

NZ home with time faults!  Not as  quick as she looked.

Really loving seeing these unknown riders.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

I want Passat


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

So mcuh grease!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

The feed isn't technically BBC, it's bought from the Olympics so there is no bias.  Annoying for you guys, quite a nice change for the rest of us.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Everything crossed for the Russian rider


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Russian looks quite controlled actually?


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Loving Passat and the Russian horse, both so game! Me and the Springer team are watching- they're entranced


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

Nicola and Buzz are trending on Twitter!!


----------



## Liath (30 July 2012)

Anyone on FreeSat having problems with viewing/ BBC deciding which bits to show- go to BBC1, red button, then use the alphabetical index along the top to select 'Equestrian'.... uninterrupted XC!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Yes - his horse very genuine and jumped well through the main arena


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			The feed isn't technically BBC, it's bought from the Olympics so there is no bias.  Annoying for you guys, quite a nice change for the rest of us. 

Click to expand...

TBH whatever nationality I'd still be annoyed by the constant showing of the logo, lack of clock being shown with riders and overhead/ foliage shots with no bloody horses!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know whos commentating?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Russian horse looks so good, saying "let me sort it" before the fence!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well judges by him through second water


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

ANother fall


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Oh no fall for Belarus!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Ooooh nasty fall for Alena


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Ooooh nasty fall for Passat.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Oh no, I put the jinx on Passat- fell and looks lame


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

aww what a shame bless her


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Poor rider from Belarus


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Ouch!! Luckily she and horse look fine!!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Poor Alena! That looked painful and they were looking like they were having a good time out there


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Oh no :'(


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

oh no, poor Alena 

and whoa! that was *very* well sat by Sam Albert!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Close for Jamaica


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Oh shame 4 Sam Albert


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Nasty fall for Belaruse, just left a leg.  She nearly got stood on, and the bridle broke too.  Looks ok.

Jamaica slipped and stopped at the logs.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Awful slip or Sam Albert's horse


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Oooh nasty slip for Sam too, stayed on but will get 20 fts!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Did he just lose a shoe?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Was that a show that came off?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Ouch and such a lovely horse too. Well done Sam for sitting that one out


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

Well sat from the Jamacian rider! Bloody hell!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Sam Albert sat beautifully, more slips ocurring...


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

She's was doing brilliantly on Passat and now Sam Albert has a stop.

It is slippery around - shouldn't she be eliminated with that fall..... couldn't quite see whether shoulders touched the ground....


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Show even


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Problems all over the course now...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Poor Sam Albert. Nasty slip


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Did he just lose a shoe?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I saw one flick off? Feel so sorry for them, as that was just bad luck


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Yep


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Is it 2 falls and a slip so far?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Arrgghh blinking phone!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Russian very "old style" but living up to his flying changes and knows his stuff.  I imagine if you've done Russian FEI events it's less about dressage, more about surviving!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Whoops  well sat - but does that not count as a horse fall as the chest was on the ground?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Is it 2 falls and a slip so far?
		
Click to expand...

rider falls, not horse falls though


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

12 riders and 2 falls, looks like this course isn't as easy as it first looked!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Fabiy is jumping well


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Russian horse still impressing


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Arrgghh blinking phone!
		
Click to expand...

I knew what you meant lol


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Not liking these slips - they keep saying how good the going is, but it doesn't look that wya when we've seen the French horse slip badly several times, and now Sam Alberts horse hitting the deck.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Hold on course


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Lol Tarrsteps

Being held - nightmare


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Russian rider held at basket fence


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Hold on course....


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Russian rider held on course before the fence the Belaruse rider fell at


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Rider just pulled up now.  Held on course.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

First hold on course


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Hurtles to the toilet and back....!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Have to say, don't think this is a course I would want to loose a shoe on!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Ah, yes. Obviously not as easy as it first looked!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

what a shame for Fabiy, he was going so well.  Wonder what the hold is for?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Don't like seeing the horse ambulance collecting a horse   Looked a bit sore on landing


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Oh no, horse ambulance  Looks like injured near fore, everything crossed he's ok!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Hurtles to the toilet and back....!!
		
Click to expand...



I think the Russian guy looks really good! Not that I know much about eventing. I love seeing all the different countries having a go.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Poor horse doesnt look good :-( hope he is OK.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

eta, horse ambulance for Passat, although he's up and looking alert


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

No-go never good 2 c horsey ambulance on course


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Horse ambulance collecting Passat, he doesn't look too sore but it will help the competition to carry on quicker


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

I wonder how badly the ground will cut up later on, already seems fairly slippery


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

I think Sam's horse is minus a shoe now.  Turf with a bit of rain on it is going to be slick no matter what, but conditions have been very stable so I'm sure everyone is suitably studded.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

The good riders are making it look easy.  Its the relatively novices falling.  Its just a very fast and twisty course...


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

There were serious questions about the Russian in the dressage, looks a lot better on the XC


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Hop


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Interesting about not being able to dig into the park - wonder how the fences are secured into the ground then?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Argh atupid BBC adds! Does anyone know where I can watch it live on the internet? Only found massive adds for gambling! can't watch BBC online as in Ireland


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

*hope ambulance is a precaution


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Horse ambulance hopefully for the public face of eventing and not for horse iyswim?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Interesting about not being able to dig into the park - wonder how the fences are secured into the ground then?
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that!

Love how NW couldnt hear her minute markers!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Well done Ian saying that the park will be given back in better condition than before.  That's a snub to the anti Greenwich campaigners.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

NW couldn't hear minute markers due to crowds cheering 

I think the digging aspect is that they don't want big ditches dug, some large screws won't damage the ground too much


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Argh atupid BBC adds! Does anyone know where I can watch it live on the internet? Only found massive adds for gambling! can't watch BBC online as in Ireland 

Click to expand...

TVcatchup.com and then BBC Olympic Channel 1.  You have register but it's free.


----------



## j1ffy (30 July 2012)

Gadetra - google My Expat Network. You can subscribe and watch UK TV via a VPN for a small monthly fee


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

Eventing people, can I ask, is it a huge disadvantage to the riders that are now being held up on course? I can imagine they've totally lost their rhythm etc now.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Horse ambulance hopefully for the public face of eventing and not for horse iyswim? 

Click to expand...

Possibly, hope you're right.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			TVcatchup.com and then BBC Olympic Channel 1.  You have register but it's free.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Well done Ian saying that the park will be given back in better condition than before.  That's a snub to the anti Greenwich campaigners.
		
Click to expand...

LIKE!



doratheexplorer said:



			I was just thinking that!

Love how NW couldnt hear her minute markers!!
		
Click to expand...

I think they will be allowed to fix fences in, but not dig the place up to put ditches in etc.

Delighted for NW, she should never have been a reserve and she showed them all today - talk about sticking 2 fingers up!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Thanks Jiffy


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

What was the hold for?


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

They've just interviewed Nicola on BBC2. She said she couldn't hear her minute marker because of the crowds cheering so much, but said it was fab, keep the cheering up! She also said he didn't slip once and was a little superstar. She was quite emotional bless her. Well done Niocola!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Ouch for that slow mo at the drop


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

2 minutes to start I think I heard?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Is it still being held or are the BBC just wasting airtime?


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Hurtles to the toilet and back....!!
		
Click to expand...

Snap!



Stencilface said:



			Horse ambulance hopefully for the public face of eventing and not for horse iyswim? 

Click to expand...

From what I've heard, horse ambulances used as a precaution to transport horses back after any fall due to mega crowd. Just a bit safer. So it's not necessarily a sign of a major injury.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2012)

Emilieu said:



			*hope ambulance is a precaution 

Click to expand...

Me too.  Would quite like an update from Tucker and Stark on Passat.

P


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Amazing slow motion of the Japenese rider coming off the bank!! Looked pretty hairy!

Course looks like its back and running now! Fingers crossed Sam can get back into the swing of it!!

Hope Passat is just a bit sore!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Crap tvcatchup.com won't work in Ireland. Stuck watching bloody rowing now


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Crap tvcatchup.com won't work in Ireland. Stuck watching bloody rowing now   


Click to expand...

Have you got friends with sky?


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

Gadetra try using www.expatshield.com then going to the bbc live coverage. it will give you a temporary UK ip address so you should be able to rick the beeb into letting you watch it!

My work computer is routed wierdly so thinks it has a foreign ip so i cant stream anything on here  and expat shield is "access denied" in work (unsuprisingly- My IT dept probably have me under surveillance now!)


Thank you guys so much for keeping up the updates....its a total life-saver, reading buzz's round through you on here alone was giving me goose-bumps, god only knows what i'd be like if i was actually watching it!!

Is Passsat looking ok?  hows the rider?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Well done FABIY and Mr Russian - they made it look reasonably easy!!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

With Russian so close 2 home why would they stop him?


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Trolt said:



			From what I've heard, horse ambulances used as a precaution to transport horses back after any fall due to mega crowd. Just a bit safer. So it's not necessarily a sign of a major injury.
		
Click to expand...

Well it makes sense really, can't have all that security and then lead back olympic equi-athletes past every tom dick and harry, poor horse would get patted bald!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

BBC messed up coverage again - what did I miss? A hold on course?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			LIKE!

Delighted for NW, she should never have been a reserve and she showed them all today - talk about sticking 2 fingers up!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, but don't knock the others.  They could go well too, and Tina Cook, who everyone wanted dropped did a lovely dressage yesterday....

We could have had ten riders that were fab on our team!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			Well done FABIY and Mr Russian - they made it look reasonably easy!!
		
Click to expand...

So pleased he went well, after such an awful time in the Dressage arena.


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Karen O'Connor started


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

I cannot wait until next Monday and the team SJ final!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Chocy - Russian was stopped before fence that Belarusian had a fall at.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Yes they had a hold on the course while the BBC sorted out its channels!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

and Sam Albert almost home


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Oh I love Sam Albert's loan horse - one of my fav Tina Cook horses too


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Oh how I wish I could buy a horse for someone to ride at the Olympics!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Mr Medicott fantastic through the water


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Is there a link to the Fabitys test anywhere? I keep hearing about it but didn't see it!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Good for Sam Albert still delighted


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Sam Albert very pleased


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Oh how I wish I could buy a horse for someone to ride at the Olympics!
		
Click to expand...

You can buy me one if you like, I'll try really hard to get on the team, but I can't promise anything


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Is it just me, or is Karen O'Conner looking a tad kamikaze?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Come on Sam Griffiths!! I LOVE Happy Times!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Imagine being added to the squad last Thursday!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Sam Griffiths and Happy Times off now.  Saying he was brought in as reserve this week!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Bloody BBC!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Thanx mypegaus thot he had bn stopped 1 from home!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			I cannot wait until next Monday and the team SJ final!
		
Click to expand...

Me either!  Are you going, I have tickets for the finals round 2


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Sam Griffiths now started! Only called up on Thursday!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Mr M so bold and full of running. Hope it doesn't catch him out


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Mr Medicott looks quite fast but 19secs slower than Chris Burton


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

This is such an attractive course.  Love that second water.  Its all so British!

crikey, that was a lucky save!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Mr Medicott jumping so easily


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Great recovery!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

That Crescent Moon shot is just wonderful. I love it.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Another bad slip but great recovery!!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Well it makes sense really, can't have all that security and then lead back olympic equi-athletes past every tom dick and harry, poor horse would get patted bald! 

Click to expand...

And then I'd imagine it eliminates bad press, and people making judgements when they're convinced horse is lame because they saw it walk past or something. This way, horse can get safely back to the stables and the vet team and be triple checked. 

As far as I'm aware anyone who retires on course will still get a chaperone to accompany them back. Because they have to go through the crowds, and the risk of non horsey people around.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Is it just me, or is Karen O'Conner looking a tad kamikaze?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe! But I think Medicott is pretty difficult, and was ridden by a man (Frank Ostholt) - so he is probably rather lit up and its probably not worth arguing with him - he definitely knows his job!!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

More slipping...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Oooh, slip for Happy Times, but brilliant recovery by Sam G


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Nice recovery from Happy Times & v honest!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Is it just me, or is Karen O'Conner looking a tad kamikaze?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it Karen O'Connor who had a bit of a "eek" moment at a step up to an upright  fairly recently? IIRC it was a stride from the step to the upright but the horse bounced it?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Mr M is hitting quite a few though - you can hear it!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Well recovered from that slip!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Interesting about not being able to dig into the park - wonder how the fences are secured into the ground then?
		
Click to expand...

They are pegged, they just couldn't dig ditches or similar.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Thank you BlairandAzria. Sadly I'm on a mac and it's a pc only programme :O I'll just have to put up with it. Bloody BBC. They're just talking on RTE with the live footage on behind them!! Grrr!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

wHERE are you guys watching this?


----------



## flashmans (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Is there a link to the Fabitys test anywhere? I keep hearing about it but didn't see it!
		
Click to expand...

Watch here at about 1.56 http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Mr M really enjoying himself


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Aghhh I know what eventing is!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Is sound and camera out of sync? Heard French rider had a stop but we are watching him start?


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			wHERE are you guys watching this?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx?mode=2


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			wHERE are you guys watching this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on Sky - red button


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

France are not having a good day.... can they share their luck with the Germans please


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

ooh fence 3 is causing more problems that I thought it would! Poor french rider


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Deary me, France having a mare!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Def out of sync


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Yes French rider had a refusal at 3 - same place as the other frenchman


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Is sound and camera out of sync? Heard French rider had a stop but we are watching him start?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Mr M 5.6 time pens


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Chanel 450 on Sky freeview - one of the Olympic channels.  My dad got so fed up of me sitting in his living room all day yesterday, so he brought his sky box round for me today!  We have an old dish still.

A lot of these horses are looking a bit "eek" and as though they are running away with the riders!


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2012)

how are you all still getting eventing...im only with freeview and after the fall and holding the russian, bbc seemed to be going all over thye place.  is there anywhere on line i can watch the cross country in full?  im getting a bit p....ed off with bbc!!!!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 July 2012)

You would have thought French would have learnt after their first rider!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Another slip on that uphill stretch


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Is sound and camera out of sync? Heard French rider had a stop but we are watching him start?
		
Click to expand...

Must be on a delay so that we miss any major booboos?? Think thats common practise now for all 'live' coverage - seemed to be a 30/45 second delay!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Another slip for HT


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

I'm on Sky 450 and all in sync here?


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			wHERE are you guys watching this?
		
Click to expand...

BBC Red button


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

splashgirl45 said:



			how are you all still getting eventing...im only with freeview and after the fall and holding the russian, bbc seemed to be going all over thye place.  is there anywhere on line i can watch the cross country in full?  im getting a bit p....ed off with bbc!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx

If it doesn't work, click in the top left where it says "more video" then search through for Equestrian and click watch live


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

German no 2 setting off.

Loose horse on course, dark bay, they haven't said who..


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

splashgirl45 said:



			how are you all still getting eventing...im only with freeview and after the fall and holding the russian, bbc seemed to be going all over thye place.  is there anywhere on line i can watch the cross country in full?  im getting a bit p....ed off with bbc!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Online here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx?mode=2


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

I thought Dirk had started!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Ooo loose horse!


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Loose horse- who is it?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

A couple of time penalties please Dirk!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Has sam griffith fallen off? 

oh dear  Wonder if he slipped around a turn again and wern't so lucky


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Loose horse


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Loose horse on course. Chills


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Whose is the loose horse?


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Loose horse?!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Looks like Happy Times is taking himself for a gallop - b***** hope sam is OK.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Its odd how some of the horses (first French horse, Happy Times) seem to really slipping, whereas others are just motoring round without problem - wonder if they're using different stud types?


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Now a loose horse apparently. Hope it isn't IC


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Why are they not showing what happened or whose it is? Hope Sam ok


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Mr M is very strong and Karen has struggled to hold him a bit this spring.  I think he, like Buzz, probably benefited from not seeing too many wide open spaces!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Who's is the loose horse- frustrated with the coverage!


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Loose horse can't be Mr M - he's finished! Poor Sam (if it is him)


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

what happened to get loose horse like that, surely captured by a camerman?


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Now back on BBC1 - lots of channel hopping! TV is slightly ahead of the live stream


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Agree re studs - I asked that earlier. Some def finding the ground difficult and slippery. Others look very confident


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

commentator mentioned a fall on the flat - another slip??


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

Dirk Schrade off this time!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

What's going on with the loose horse - is it Sam Griffiths?


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

For once a French rider is not making me go ooooohhhhh; aaaahhhh; Seems to be taking it sensibly but probs because he had a stop early on.  Well done Aurelian!

Now what's the story on the loose horse????


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

The BBC seem to have forgotten about it!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

They just showed it cantering past a load of volunteers who didn't even  try to stop it.  Think it is Happy Times.

Commentators saying no news on loose horse.

German guy not looking that  fast....

Swam Griffiths confirmed as eliminated now.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Frenchman backward stride to that skinny after the drop


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Ooow was that a glimpse of MK there? 
& hoping Dirk takes the scenic route round course


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

I think it's SG personally (hope he's ok but that could affect the team scores, yay ahem.)


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

If it is still loose it deserves credit for it's escape abilities


----------



## TiddlyPups (30 July 2012)

A. Kahn's horse looks quite long and not very "together" as she approaches fences - hence adding strides to get it right?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Rocky Road anyone? Don't mind if I do


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I think it's SG personally (hope he's ok but that could affect the team scores, yay ahem.)
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. Poor Sam though.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Why no news about Sam?


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

DS doing quite well! Apparently SG has had a fall and is out?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Nothing on results yet either...


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

poor sg


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Sam Griffiths eliminated


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Sam eliminated after a fall


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

It was SG who fell!

Hope he's OK but yay to the team scores!!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Armchair_rider - LOL give my old TB a run for her money!

It has been confirmed that it's Sam


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Poor SG wonder if we'll find out what happened?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

MT just confirmed - shame for Sam especially being called up so late but that frees up team scores which really isn't a bad thing


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

SG definately out according to TV


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Sam has been eliminated but BBC don't know where/how.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Poor Sam. Hope he's ok. What implications for Gb?

Can someone tell me how the counting scores work - best 3 of 5?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Woo go aoife 

Think SG fell on the flat - which would be why BBC might not know exactly where it happened and not necessarily a camera at that point?


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

SG eliminated - what happened???? Fence 21 fell - hope he's ok.  Horse looked absolutely fine.

Grounds cutting up - it was soft yesterday and lots of rain when I was there.  Let's hope Aoife gets home ok after Michael Ryan's fall.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

C'Mon IRELAND....Aoife on course


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Aoife Clark ooh the excitement go Aoife!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Confirmed Sam fell at fence 21


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Said Sam fell at fence 21.


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Siunds as though SG fell at fence 21. Which one is that??


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Poor Sam. Hope he's ok. What implications for Gb?

Can someone tell me how the counting scores work - best 3 of 5?
		
Click to expand...

Best 3 but some teams only have 3.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Ah ha. Thanks


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Any1 know wot height Aoifes horse is -looks teeny (just wot I need!)


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Hurrah! Dirk Schrade slow at the moment!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

mypegasus said:



			Siunds as though SG fell at fence 21. Which one is that??
		
Click to expand...

Don't know exactly, but it's one of the ones after the sand arena


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Looks like DS going over the time - not a brilliant landing after that narrow step out of the second water.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Dirk looking slow, but a big horse that could perhaps gallop well if asked?


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

Keep trying to refresh the official Olympic site as not able to watch being at work & it keeps crashing.  Thank goodness for HHO to kkeep me up to date!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

They're saying SG fell at an easy fence...


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Poor Sam Griffiths  - commentators on Sky 450 seem to think it was at fence 21, apparently quite a straightforward fence?


----------



## Pebble101 (30 July 2012)

What are the BBC playing at with their coverage?  They could have just left it on one channel.  So cross with them.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

For up to date scores and team stuff: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120730-135800388

All credit for London 2012 for having such an update to results page. A few events could learn from that


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Mary  next?


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			For up to date scores and team stuff: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120730-135800388

All credit for London 2012 for having such an update to results page. A few events could learn from that 

Click to expand...

Teapot mine keep crashing & I can't keep up


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Fence 21 is a table http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/galleries/main.php?g2_itemId=132886&


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Pebble101 said:



			What are the BBC playing at with their coverage?  They could have just left it on one channel.  So cross with them.
		
Click to expand...

I know, bloody ridiculous.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Oh I love Gin & Juice


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

The Canadian rider looked very thoughtful just before the off!


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Very little coverage of Aoife! Feeling a bit put out....


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Just seen a glimpse of MK!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			Mary  next?
		
Click to expand...

3 more starters before Mary


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			Mary  next?
		
Click to expand...

theres 3 after gin&juice then mary


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

DS over! Canadian rider fallen


----------



## siennamum (30 July 2012)

Ingrid Klimke shoudl be interesting round this course......


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

DS not flying..
Oh no Hawley Bennet faller


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

I thought she looked quite understandably a bit sick! AND she just fell poor lady.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Nooo poor Canada


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Has Gina and Juice just fallen?! Oh dear


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Dirk looking slow, but a big horse that could perhaps gallop well if asked?
		
Click to expand...

Dirk is very experienced. I doubt he's going slower than necessary.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Oh no, Canadian rider has fallen.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Another fall, fence 3 seems to be causing some problems!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Oh no, fall at fence 3


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Gin & Juice fall @ fence 3.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

A fall?! Crikey it's one thing after another!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

What's happened to Gin and Juice?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Hawley had a fall and Gin and Juice loose!

plus 10 TP for Dirk, thank you


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Hawley had a fall at fence 3, why can't we see it!!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Another fall at 3!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Dirk home, 10.8 time faults.  Germany and Oz losing their leads!!!

Saying another loose horse on course - fell at fence 3...


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Not a whole lot of Aoife. Feel cheated. Very well done in arena. Go Aoife!!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Ingrid Klimke will be terrifying round this!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Nooo poor Canada 

Click to expand...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Is it wrong to say there's Juice loose aboot this hooose!?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Hope Hawley and her mare ok. Really doesn't want caught


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Poor Hawley Bennet  Hope she is ok!

Gin and Juice is enjoying his gallop though!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I keep seeing the Brazilian rider warming up and thinking it's Mary King in her normal green colours!

Gin & Juice is offski!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Fence 3 causing some problems!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Gin and Juice flying round course riderless.  Hawley on floor not looking too good..

Irish rider flying!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Gin and Juice looks fine, Hawley still down


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Gin & Juice having quite the jolly around!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Oh dear, Gin and Juice looks like he's just going to take himself round!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Gin and Juice is flying riderless and poor Hawley looks very winded!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Is it wrong to say there's Juice loose aboot this hooose!? 

Click to expand...

Love it, the loose ponies do look they're enjoying the crowds too


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

siennamum said:



			Ingrid Klimke shoudl be interesting round this course......
		
Click to expand...

think i might go and make a cup of tea for that one - don't dare watch!!!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

siennamum said:



			Ingrid Klimke shoudl be interesting round this course......
		
Click to expand...

 def be interesting


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2012)

thanks for info re online, back on bbc 1 for a while now....


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Poor Hawley Bennet  Hope she is ok!

Gin and Juice is enjoying his gallop though!
		
Click to expand...

HER! As usual MT and IS referring to everything as He! Gin & Juice has got babies and everything!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

NW in 3rd out of 19 riders


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Tight enough in there for aoife!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Aoife's horse confused through Saxon houses


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Aoife beautifully ridden and great time too!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Love it, the loose ponies do look they're enjoying the crowds too 

Click to expand...

They seem to be loving their moment of freedom don't they?!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh that was hairy there for Aoife
Wa hooooooooo!!! Clear for Aoife Waaaa hoooo!!!!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

like Master Crusoe


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			HER! As usual MT and IS referring to everything as He! Gin & Juice has got babies and everything!
		
Click to expand...

Whoops sorry! Automatic "he" for a horse - benefits of never owning a mare


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Well done Aoife!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Aoife rode beautifully


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Is it wrong to say there's Juice loose aboot this hooose!? 

Click to expand...

LOL!! Hope Hawley ok though, didn't look good last time they showed her.


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Bizarrely, he used "mare" and "he" in the same sentence.

Hawley still on the floor.  
Good luck catching G&J


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Whoops sorry! Automatic "he" for a horse - benefits of never owning a mare 

Click to expand...

 You don't know what you're missing


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

Woo hoo, Aoife Clark home with only 3.6pens


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Wonder how Hawley will enjoy the NHS...  

Mary late starting then


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Aoife rode beautifully
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!  Very nicely done!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

She must stil be loose :-O


----------



## tinap (30 July 2012)

Love Master Crusoe


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Aoife home. Great round. Poor Hawley, seems to have had nothing but trouble since I declared my undying love for G&J. Maybe I should start admiring the German horses?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Have to say Aoife was brilliant.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Course held again - poor Hawley, I hope she is OK - was it fence 3?? Seems too be causing a lot of problems.

We will probably see Juice come screaming past in a minute!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Competition delayed.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



 You don't know what you're missing 

Click to expand...

And I'm planning to keep it that way - geldings are much simpler


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Aoife home. Great round. Poor Hawley, seems to have had nothing but trouble since I declared my undying love for G&J. Maybe I should start admiring the German horses?
		
Click to expand...

Could you stop then, please?  She was our best chance by far.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Hawley definitely looked a little shell-shocked, hope all is okay!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

BBC has buggered off again. Is Hawley still injured on course? Is it held now?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

d'you think they've had to go get a bucket of feed to tempt G&J back in with?  naughty pony!


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

Please, keep us posted, travelling to london today and not getting streaming on the train .... Gutted


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Aoife rode brilliantly.  Really intelligent piloting.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Is Gin and Juice still loose?


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			BBC has buggered off again. Is Hawley still injured on course? Is it held now?
		
Click to expand...

No news on Hawley but there is still a hold on course.


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Hope Hawley is OK


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Exponential go XC. I see to have a thing for the Canadian horses  TarrSteps what have you done to me!!!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

If I've done my maths correctly, if Mary goes clear we will be in Gold position with approx 13 points ahead of USA!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Michael Lyster (on RTE) still going on and on and on with coverage in the background. WTF? I feel a strongly worded letter coming on...


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Oh no person ambulance now


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

Can someone give me a 3 minute warning when Mary is about to start so I can stealthily nip to the loo and watch her live!!

Thankies


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Screens up for Hawley


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Ambulance and screens up around Hawley.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Hoping the ambulance is just a precaution and the screens are up for privacy


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Hope Hawley is ok ... but selfishly hope this delay doesn't affect Mary's warm up


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2012)

Oh dear - looks like Hawley Bennett-Awad is being ambulanced off . . . hope she's ok .

P


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Now showing an ambulance.  Obviously Mike T and Ian are numbed into silence.


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Oh no, ambulance on scene


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Looks like Gin & Juice's rider may be injured. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Poor hawley!!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh no Hawley is in ambulance now? Hope she's ok. Who's held on course?


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

She was definitely moving and conscious when they panned to her a few minutes ago so would think screens are to stop people gawping


----------



## Penguin_Toes (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Hoping the ambulance is just a precaution and the screens are up for privacy
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this ^

At a St Johns Ambulance course I was taught to put screes up for even the most basic injury, so hopefully in line with that.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 July 2012)

Eek.....really hope Hawley is okay.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Oh crumbs - the ambulance does make things feel ominous  *FINGERS CROSSED IT ISN'T*


----------



## Puppy (30 July 2012)

Not liking the hold


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Obviously Mike T and Ian are numbed into silence.
		
Click to expand...

Or taking advantage of the hold by going to the loo


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			She was definitely moving and conscious when they panned to her a few minutes ago so would think screens are to stop people gawping
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully. Good on organisers of this is the case. Hope she's ok


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

just seen Mary stood in warmup holding Imperial Cavalier !!! come on Mary


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Nice pics of IC doesn't he look chilled!!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Really hope Hawley is ok - love watching her and Gin and Juice


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

What channel are you guys watching? No ambulances/screens on 450


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			And I'm planning to keep it that way - geldings are much simpler  

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, simple is one word for it, the Gelding I ride is so simple he regularly forgets what he's doing


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Puppy said:



			Not liking the hold 

Click to expand...

Me neither, it's got to be nearly 10 mins since she fell off


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Come on BBC enought of the sailing already!
Pee break!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Yup its 450 they showing it on


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

FB status from Eventing NZ:

There's some cheeky buggers on Twitter, but the cheekiest would have to be Aussie Hamish Cargill. He suggests "someone please tell Andrew Nicholson the XC times have changed". Earlier tweet said "Meanwhile, over at the Athletes' Village, staff get to work repairing the fist sized hole in the wall of Andrew Nicholson's room."


Is it wrong to laugh?


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

H&H commentary says it looks to be her ankle...


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

But seems to be different coverage - they didn't show the NW interview


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Hmmmm, simple is one word for it, the Gelding I ride is so simple he regularly forgets what he's doing  

Click to expand...

 I'm simple so can't have anything that is too clever or I'm outsmarted - reason Billy and I click so well 

How is Mally? Grumpy, opinionated? Being a 'mare?


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

What a good boy just stood there - looks like she hadnt started warming up which must be good as long delay ! hope everyone is ok !


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			H&H commentary says it looks to be her ankle...
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Could be worse though so I hope that's 'all' it is


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Sounds like they're interviewing Nicola in the background at the venue but can't quite hear what they're saying.

Ooops, been handed back to commentary, maybe competition has started again?


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Usually takes about half an hour just to put someone on a precaustional spinal board in my experience. So hopefully just doing their checks and strapping her on. 
Do you think they have brought in ambulance staff from more rural areas who are used to dealing with equine related injuries? I guess paramedic experience varies greatly with area. Never thought of that before.


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Looking forward to seeing Exponential go XC. I see to have a thing for the Canadian horses  TarrSteps what have you done to me!!! 

Click to expand...

It's very cool to see people you know or even "know of" at the Olympics.  And our Team is very engaging, I think.

It also really sucks when they're lying on the ground.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



 I'm simple so can't have anything that is too clever or I'm outsmarted - reason Billy and I click so well 

How is Mally? Grumpy, opinionated? Being a 'mare?   

Click to expand...

All of the above and more  However the words I use to describe her can't be repeated on here


----------



## PorkChop (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			FB status from Eventing NZ:

There's some cheeky buggers on Twitter, but the cheekiest would have to be Aussie Hamish Cargill. He suggests "someone please tell Andrew Nicholson the XC times have changed". Earlier tweet said "Meanwhile, over at the Athletes' Village, staff get to work repairing the fist sized hole in the wall of Andrew Nicholson's room."


Is it wrong to laugh? 

Click to expand...


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Yikes poor Hawley. hope it's just a sprain or soething small.
These breaks and coverage are killing me...I keep eating things with the tension of it...Ill be a stone heavier this evening if the BBC or RTE don't get their recpective acts together!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

Dipping in to  a litre tub of ice cream........ with raspberry topping


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

This is why it's hard to show x-c live!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			It's very cool to see people you know or even "know of" at the Olympics.  And our Team is very engaging, I think.

It also really sucks when they're lying on the ground. 

Click to expand...

I just really like the Canadian flag I think, how superficial of me! It must be all that EcoGold stuff I've got brainwashing me 

Poor soul, especially so close to the start. Hopefully everyone is just being over careful.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			And I'm planning to keep it that way - geldings are much simpler  

Click to expand...

They are, in all senses of the word!  I have one of each, and the mare is much cleverer and competitive herself!  Love them both though, and mares are harder work, but often worth it!

Quite enjoying the cameras panning around the place and getting a feel of the place in this hold, but its been worryingly long.  She didn't look concious when the cameras first showed her on the floor.  Hope she is ok.


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Dipping in to  a litre tub of ice cream........ with raspberry topping
		
Click to expand...

 I'd forgotten I bought ice cream, choc drops and choc sauce for today  ... making the most of the delay now to head to the kitchen!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Llewellyn said:



			Usually takes about half an hour just to put someone on a precaustional spinal board in my experience. So hopefully just doing their checks and strapping her on. 
Do you think they have brought in ambulance staff from more rural areas who are used to dealing with equine related injuries? I guess paramedic experience varies greatly with area. Never thought of that before.
		
Click to expand...

Neither have I!  Hopefully they've had some specialist training for the various sports.  The air ambulance crew around here would have a fair bit of experience though, as many people who get hurt in Surrey etc end up coming into specialist hospitals in London.


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

I must have misheard when I thought I'd heard them say they were handing back to commentary & restart. Bums.

ETS: Ambulance just driven off.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Are we hearing someones phone convo?!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Dipping in to  a litre tub of ice cream........ with raspberry topping
		
Click to expand...

A whole big packet of peanut M&M's  and 3 nectarines may have died since the cross country started. Uh oh...


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Would have thought that London crews would be needed to get people to hospital quickly? Interesting question, probably people have been brought in to supplement London ambulance.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

I'm afraid I'll miss something if I pop out to the shop!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Are we hearing someones phone convo?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought that too! Was making me giggle!


----------



## Puppy (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			FB status from Eventing NZ:

There's some cheeky buggers on Twitter, but the cheekiest would have to be Aussie Hamish Cargill. He suggests "someone please tell Andrew Nicholson the XC times have changed". Earlier tweet said "Meanwhile, over at the Athletes' Village, staff get to work repairing the fist sized hole in the wall of Andrew Nicholson's room."


Is it wrong to laugh? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 July 2012)

Got showing at 3..,..doesn't look like I'll get to see Mary now.    

But really hope Hawley is okay


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I just really like the Canadian flag I think, how superficial of me! It must be all that EcoGold stuff I've got brainwashing me 

Poor soul, especially so close to the start. Hopefully everyone is just being over careful.
		
Click to expand...

True!  Ecogold is certainly doing its bit for the Maple Leaf.

We were discussing this yesterday, the flag and the name are very easy to "brand".  Our uniforms etc are always in demand!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Starting again soon


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Gah!  I've had nothing to eat since 9, and now can't leave my desk to get food just in case. Lucky that 'work' involves being a student some days!


----------



## Marchtime (30 July 2012)

I hope they are just taking excessive precautions 

Will someone tell my horse that dinner is going to be very late tonight please


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

just about to restart according to tannoy...


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			FB status from Eventing NZ:

There's some cheeky buggers on Twitter, but the cheekiest would have to be Aussie Hamish Cargill. He suggests "someone please tell Andrew Nicholson the XC times have changed". Earlier tweet said "Meanwhile, over at the Athletes' Village, staff get to work repairing the fist sized hole in the wall of Andrew Nicholson's room."


Is it wrong to laugh? 

Click to expand...

Oh that's priceless . . . .

P


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Would have thought that London crews would be needed to get people to hospital quickly? Interesting question, probably people have been brought in to supplement London ambulance.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought they would supplement the London Crew with crews from other areas like they have with the Police. There are still plenty of normal people getting injured for the whole of London's ambulance crews being involved with the Olympics!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Just heard the venue commentators and they said restarting shortly.


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

This delay is making me so nervous. Won't be able to watch by the time Mary finally comes on!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

Can't be long now....... any news from on course?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			FB status from Eventing NZ:

There's some cheeky buggers on Twitter, but the cheekiest would have to be Aussie Hamish Cargill. He suggests "someone please tell Andrew Nicholson the XC times have changed". Earlier tweet said "Meanwhile, over at the Athletes' Village, staff get to work repairing the fist sized hole in the wall of Andrew Nicholson's room."


Is it wrong to laugh? 

Click to expand...

Poor Andrew!  Hope he is laughing too today!  Nothing like a bit of anger to make you attack a XC course though!

Commentator on loudspeaker saying they are about to start again, but his colleague still waffling and filling in!!


----------



## pootler (30 July 2012)

Hope they take poor Hawley to Blackheath private hospital, I have waited for 5 hours to be seen with horse related injuries at the nearest NHS hospital....... They missed a broken bone on the Xray I only found out when I went to my GP for an unrelated problem!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Showing someone at start and timer counting down.  Belge rider next.  Ten seconds, now off!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Up again


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Just realised didn't mean to come across as London ambulance being sub-standard just perhaps not encountered what to look for after a rotary fall etc., not knowing the forces involved and the like.

Does anyone else notice police officers at some events in wellies always makes me smile...must be a 'country policeman!' 

Ohh they're off.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

And were off..... 

Fingers firmly crossed hawley is OK and it was all just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

OMG current rider has a dutch gag and marringale - what will HHO say


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

pootler said:



			Hope they take poor Hawley to Blackheath private hospital, I have waited for 5 hours to be seen with horse related injuries at the nearest NHS hospital....... They missed a broken bone on the Xray I only found out when I went to my GP for an unrelated problem!
		
Click to expand...

There was massive hoo-har in the evening standard for a couple of weeks because LOCOG had said they hoped Olympic competitors would get speeded-up treated if they ended up in A&E. 

The GB women's hockey captain had her jaw plated last night - OW (for those interested in other Olympic sports )


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Crap ANOTHER  fall at fence 3!!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Another fall, fence 3 i think


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

Damn! Another fall!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

:O Belgian rider now fallen at fence 3


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Oh Gads


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Not a good restart!! Poor Carl


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

O s*** balls, fence three really causing carnage.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Fell at 3!!!  Horse landed aimed at tree and twisted away, he slid off.


----------



## *hic* (30 July 2012)

BLimey another at 3!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Blimey!  Fence 3 apparently deserving a lot of respect today!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Oh no!  Poor Carl. 

I doubt Andrew is laughing today.  He really thought he had a good shot with this horse this year.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Blimey?! Poor Carl!!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Another at fence 3!! That was SO unlucky!!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Up again
		
Click to expand...

Gar I'm being tormented by tennis and the slalom thingy. Off with non equestrian sports !!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Must be so gutting to fall so early in the course.  

Japanese rider next, then two more before Mary King.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though 

Click to expand...

Isn't it though?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Would they ever remove a fence?? although some combinations have made it look simple, it has cause a lot of hairy moments and now falls.


----------



## Boxers (30 July 2012)

In light of all the trouble at fence 3, if you were riding (wishful thinking), would you resort to the long route?


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Definitely not a dressage competition! Glad he seems to be ok though.


----------



## clairencappelli (30 July 2012)

Argh i was just about to go to the loo ( on crutches after a fall xc schooling yesterday ) not jumping related tho. Horse was amazing and just some big stuff but stupid jockey was so pleased to have got over my final line of big fences, I steered poor horse under a tree. Ducked to avoid branch and horse went right and the tree and I got "close". Bashed my kidney and tore my glutis muscle and cant walk. 

Oh christ, another gonner!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though 

Click to expand...

It is isnt it


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Gar I'm being tormented by tennis and the slalom thingy. Off with non equestrian sports !!
		
Click to expand...

Here here!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Oh no!  Poor Carl. 

I doubt Andrew is laughing today.  He really thought he had a good shot with this horse this year. 

Click to expand...

He still should have a good shot if he does a fast clear, the way things are looking.  He didn't get a bad dressage mark.


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			OMG current rider has a dutch gag and marringale - what will HHO say

Click to expand...

Don't worry, you're in CR now. If it works, no one cares  NL however are planning a rescue mission if you'd care to join them


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Oh no!  Poor Carl. 

I doubt Andrew is laughing today.  He really thought he had a good shot with this horse this year. 

Click to expand...

What's happened with AN?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Maybe a lot of riders are using the tree as a line and expecting that their horses will naturally back themselves off the tree?


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Can someone tell Scotie that they are treble clefs not music notes!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though 

Click to expand...

He's to all intents and purposes American - that was very restrained!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though 

Click to expand...



LMFAO


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Feel that was a very sensible choice by the Japanese rider!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I love Carl - deeply dissapointed for him


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Nice to see that the 'Bugger that hurt' Dance is International though 

Click to expand...

*snigger*

Back on BBC1 now


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Who fell?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Please go steady Japanese man - the mare looks a little quick and sharp for him!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Don't worry, you're in CR now. If it works, no one cares  NL however are planning a rescue mission if you'd care to join them 

Click to expand...

I'm all for it.  I eat fluffy bunnies


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

What a lovely speedy mare the Japanese man has. So bold. Love her!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			Would they ever remove a fence?? although some combinations have made it look simple, it has cause a lot of hairy moments and now falls.
		
Click to expand...

Not for something like this.  If there was actually something obviously wrong with the fence or conditons were deteriorating the Ground Jury and rider's rep can discuss removing it but this fence does seem to have a "safe" way to ride it and there is always the option.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

hes doing ok on her so far, looks like hes talking to her lots!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

The mare looks like something Lucinda Frederick would ride!  Speedy and strong!  (Bought from her) He is doing well though, but a little frightening to watch!

Man that fell was Carl from the Belgian team..


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Not for something like this.  If there was actually something obviously wrong with the fence or conditons were deteriorating the Ground Jury and rider's rep can discuss removing it but this fence does seem to have a "safe" way to ride it and there is always the option.
		
Click to expand...

thank you Tarrsteps - that certainly makes sense!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Don't worry, you're in CR now. If it works, no one cares  NL however are planning a rescue mission if you'd care to join them 

Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

That aerial shot was cracking, showed just how massive that arena is!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Mere moments until Mary!!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Mary King is in 4 minutes according to commentators ... just for those at work who may suddenly need the loo


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh! I would quite happily wobble about on that mare (and wobble right off again I suspect!)


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

Ok, 3 mins to Mary.


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Stupid question alert: if he's talking to her, will it matter that he probably speaks Japanese and her old rider speaks English? Not so much the actual language but the way it's spoken, if you get my drift?! Like, to me, Jpanese is a harder, more agitated type of speech...

Sorry. I'm quite dim really...


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Latina and Mr Yumira look like they are having a wonderful time! Who is the chef d'equipe for Japan??


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Nice in the arena by Latina, and good to see him taking the long routes


----------



## honeymum (30 July 2012)

I'm getting really annoyed now, not only am I watching at work where we have 2 computers, neither of which have any sound, but now it keeps freezing too, arrgghhh


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Thanks Honey08


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

Woooo thanks poppy and trolt...you stars!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

This mare for Japan is superb.  I want it!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

The pop out viewer works best on the BBC website  

Come on Mary


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

MK next out!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Love the Japanese mare!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

This little mare is fantaxtic, he is sticking like glue!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Stupid question alert: if he's talking to her, will it matter that he probably speaks Japanese and her old rider speaks English? Not so much the actual language but the way it's spoken, if you get my drift?! Like, to me, Jpanese is a harder, more agitated type of speech...

Sorry. I'm quite dim really...
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that too! Mary on her way!! Go Mary!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Mary King, woo!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Mary is off!!  GO Mary!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

COME ON MARYYYYY!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Come on Mary!


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

This Japanese Mare is like a rocket!

Here goe MK!! Im so excited/nervous i could pee!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Stupid question alert: if he's talking to her, will it matter that he probably speaks Japanese and her old rider speaks English? Not so much the actual language but the way it's spoken, if you get my drift?! Like, to me, Jpanese is a harder, more agitated type of speech...

Sorry. I'm quite dim really...
		
Click to expand...

Not stupid, we had some Japanese work experience vet students in and irt certainly seemed to confuse the horses, that were being told they were good in a way that sounded like they were being told off. However they were novices, so perhaps if they knew how to be around the horses they would have been different.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

GO Mary!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			This mare for Japan is superb.  I want it!
		
Click to expand...

I'll fight ya for her


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

MK and IC off. Good luck!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Come on Mary!! Make it a good'un!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

MK doing the straight at fence 3 spot on


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

COME ON MARY!


----------



## biggingerpony (30 July 2012)

My heart is pounding with nerves for MK!!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Lolo said:



			Stupid question alert: if he's talking to her, will it matter that he probably speaks Japanese and her old rider speaks English? Not so much the actual language but the way it's spoken, if you get my drift?! Like, to me, Jpanese is a harder, more agitated type of speech...

Sorry. I'm quite dim really...
		
Click to expand...

not if hes just encouraging her, she surley would pick up the words for praise quite well. 

mary talks to her horses alot over cross country loads, I love when she pats them half way round and is saying good boy thats it!


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

Please can all you lovely lovely people do a fence by fence update on Mary's round - I am at work and can't see live streaming, and my phone is playing silly buggers so loo not even an option????

Ice creams all round....


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

easy peasy through the combo at 3! Is that her green barnsby saddle?


----------



## honeymum (30 July 2012)

Thanks Teapot, I'm not going quite so crazy now


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Jap mare fell!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Jap rider falls  Such a shame. At least MK is over fence 3


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

OMG Japanese rider fell


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Japanese fallen, poor bloke


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Oh no  !!!! A fall from the Japanese guy


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Archie looks strong and huge.

Oh no!!!  Japanese fell at last fence.  Gutted for them, had gone so well..


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Japanese horse a bit sore


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Nooo poor Japanese rider


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Aww no  Poor mare  Looked like a sore one & mare quite shocked


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Ohhh no!!! What a shame for the Japanese rider


----------



## jess_asterix (30 July 2012)

Another faller!!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

OOOh no crap that looked horrible for Japanese man. Poor mare. Oh and they were doing sooo well. What a pity. On their feet thank God. 
What a pity


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Poor Japanese rider, horse looks quite shook up by that fall.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

On no, poor Yamira, that round was going so nicely


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

Fell, too fast, so sad.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

Nasty fall there. Heart in mouth time here!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Hold for Mary coming up maybe?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Bugger Latina doesnt look OK with screens... looked a little off behind - they were going amazingly.

Hope she is OK.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

So many falls


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Japanese rider's fallen. Horse and rider up although horse looked slightly sore.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

That noise must be something else! My horses would have a nervous breakdown I think


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Mary means business!! She's leaning back!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Possible hold on course  Presumably due to Japanese fall.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Eek at the chess fence Mary!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Omg can't breathe watching Mary!! Is IC maybe running on a bit looks like he's having a gr8 day out!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 July 2012)

Poor latina. I love that mare.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Mary going well.  IC not even looking at them, not looking that fast, but a deceptive long striding horse.

Saying she may get held...


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

C'mon mary, flap those arms


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

IC looking pretty enthusiastic, as is the crowd!

and a very good pony at the compasses!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

MK and IC seem to be fighting a bit  Or he's just super keen and dead on it


----------



## Super_Kat (30 July 2012)

Look at IP's face, he's having a BALL!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Phew tricky skinny


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

OMG heart in mouth moment!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

IC looking very keen!!!! Just hope they hold it together down these hills!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

They're too small for him, he is pulling like a train!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Mike Tucker needs to shut up, he is giving me heart failure.


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

I am aging 10 years just watching this round and have bitten my nails up to my elbows!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Few hairy moments for Mary so far


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh Mary having a bit of a hairy couple there


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

Go on Mary!! You fly those fences without IC's help if necessary


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Mary means business - she is sitting back and kicking!!

Come on Archie and Mary!!!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

It's not backing him off - Primore's Pride situ all over again


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Hair turning grey watching this


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

MAry stopped


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Oh no stopping Mary


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

MK been held


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

what heart in mouth?? What's going on??????


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Hes absolutley full of it, that was a big pony club kick she gave him to get over the chess fence!! 

shes riding him really well. he was so ready to go at the start you could see him saying 'come on mum why are we waiting'

so crap shes been delayed


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

oh no, hold for Mary


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

ooh he looks strong! Go Mary!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

MK been stopped before the hill. Hope she doesn't go off the boil!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Will the hold help Cavalier settle? Or make him keener?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

Royal flipping day out, jammy gits!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

At least she has the hill to let him power up once restarted!


----------



## LouS (30 July 2012)

Really hope Japanese horse is okay, how absolutely gutting.

Not going to lie Mary's round is making me nervous, do they normally look so haphazard? Someone reassure me haha I don't follow eventing much!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Mary's so cool under pressure though!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Ten seconds behind the leading time at moment.  Looks like he has plenty of petrol to belt up the hills at the end.  Scaring the life out of me watching this!

Am quite surprised they can't get the Japanese horse off the course at the last fence without a hold.  Perhaps fence was damaged??  Actually, they are saying horse may have hurt her knee.

About to re start...


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Oh I can't breathe!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Off again now soon...


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Mary is so experianced this wont affect her mentally, but I hope Archie isnt too lit up and keen!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Off again


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Will the hold help Cavalier settle? Or make him keener?
		
Click to expand...

That was what I was wondering - he looked full of himself as she was trying to bring him back to walk! Hope this doesn't make him even keener and stronger!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			Latina and Mr Yumira look like they are having a wonderful time! Who is the chef d'equipe for Japan??
		
Click to expand...

No idea but two of them ride with Dirk Schrade (one was with Bettina until last year) and the other with Michael Jung.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			what heart in mouth?? What's going on??????
		
Click to expand...

Just Mary King doing her best to scare us as usual!  Lots of  they just made it moments, pony looking like he's having fun though!


----------



## Dizzydancer (30 July 2012)

Surely its a big disadvantage to be stopped half way through? Hope the faller is ok tho


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Come on Mary, keep going strong!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

I can't watch


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

doubt i would feel more nervous if it was me going round! this woman is making me feel old and she is 15 years older than me


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Anyone want to take IC hunting?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)




----------



## tinap (30 July 2012)

Ha just seen my mate cheering next to Mary King lol


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

I can't breathe!


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

Thunder birds are go!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

JEEEEEEEESUS


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

3Beasties said:



			I can't watch 

Click to expand...

Me neither!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

IC looks to have calmed a little... sort of!


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

Can someone post a link for online viewing please


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Yikes that was very very hairy. well ridden


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

How many more flags does she want to take


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

EEEP @ the skinny!


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

OMG...I think im having a heart attack


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Wasn't lookin forward to this drop!  Just got it.  Blimmin Archie is being a bit naughty and running on!  Flatter fences to home now....


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

JEEEEESUS!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

.  .  .  .  Reaches 4 a Valium! .  .  .


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

He looks like he's on a jolly, hardly sweating at all... I can't breathe!!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Get him back for the next one.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			How many more flags does she want to take
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she's collecting them 
Heart stopping souvenirs


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 July 2012)

Blimey Mary, livin' on the edge or what!! I cant look!


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

He might not be sweating but I am!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Good corner.


----------



## nic85 (30 July 2012)

Brilliant! Come on Mary!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Am quite surprised they can't get the Japanese horse off the course at the last fence without a hold.  Perhaps fence was damaged??  Actually, they are saying horse may have hurt her knee.
		
Click to expand...

I think if there is any question about the horse they have to check, especially since it's tricky to get them off course there.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Ive been to Shamwari


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Go back to Mary please


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

No no no get cameras back 2 Mary


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

T @watsoneventing: Someone get a defibrillator to Yogi Breisner ASAP....


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

dizzydancer said:



			Surely its a big disadvantage to be stopped half way through? Hope the faller is ok tho
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the horse and rider, as well as whereabouts they've been stopped. For some horses, it might be an advantage as it let's them catch their breath, for other horses it may make them switch off.


----------



## quirky (30 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Can someone post a link for online viewing please
		
Click to expand...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2wsx


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Beautiful horse for Sweden.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Ludvig is off - very matchy matchy roundings!!!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Husband's wondering what's going on as all he can hear is me going ooh eek. Keep telling him to stop work and come and watch it.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Put her back on TV!!!

Phew, looking a bit more together now!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			T @watsoneventing: Someone get a defibrillator to Yogi Breisner ASAP....
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Phew, she's home, can breathe again now!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Ive been to Shamwari 

Click to expand...

and up the hill to home, come on Mary!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

The crowd must be deafening.  Well done Mary.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Phew!  Home, but 5.2 pens,


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

10.15 - 5.2 pen. well done to her!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Well done!  She didn't look like she enjoyed every minute of that trip!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Phew!


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

^ like!! 

I love that shamwari horse....

MK is demonstrating the ability to will your way round!!  Great crack, thank you Mary!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Brilliant! Well done Mary


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

MK in second!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Whoop go Mary!!

Good luck Jonathan and CL!


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

Excellent - thank you all for the commmentry    It makes it easier when i have no other access


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

I'm not sure I can cope watching three more riders go round


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

You lot are giving me a bloody heart attack, i cant see it but feel im living it cheers


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

From what i recall there were quite a few fallers at Athens??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

My nerves are gradually fraying, totally gripped!


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Read elsewhere that Latina was put down  Is it true???


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Is it safe to go and get some food?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			MK in second!! 

Click to expand...

No, equal first!   and team GB in first too!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Jock is looking impressive


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Leg_end said:



			I'm not sure I can cope watching three more riders go round 

Click to expand...

I know, that was stressful!  Even Mary wasn't grinning!  I barely drink, but am thinking of having a Baileys in my coffee!!


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

pippipony said:



			Excellent - thank you all for the commmentry    It makes it easier when i have no other access 

Click to expand...

And seconded by me  (I will admit to a small squeak at my desk when she got home safe and sound  But everyone thought I was slightly nuts anyway so no loss there


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Oh god I need to lie down after that.


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Read elsewhere that Latina was put down  Is it true???
		
Click to expand...

Hope not! Mare didn't look that bad, was up on feet after the fall!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Where did you read about the Latina thing? I hope not


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Nicnac- where did u c that? Hope its not true


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

GB are doing great so far!


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

What time do you think Zara will be on now? Need to go to work soon


----------



## Cedars (30 July 2012)

I thought Latina looked in trouble. Up on feet but very unhappy  near hind was twitching.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

My Mum arrived with the new puppy just as MK restarted, so I've only just caught up!


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			GB are doing great so far!
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhhhh! 

Also hope Latina wasn't put down, she looked like an awesome, spunky mare


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Read elsewhere that Latina was put down  Is it true???
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it. Hold wasn't very long


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

You can almost guarantee that if MT says 'they're flying, going to be well inside the time' that they will get TPs!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Impressive for Sweden!  Quite a step up from YR!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Brilliant ride by Ludwig for Sweden there


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Are they an hour behind now?


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Read elsewhere that Latina was put down  Is it true???
		
Click to expand...

No horses are being put down on course, they would be removed to one of the vets before being put down (by being travelled hugely anaesthetised). 
Haven't heard anything about Latina, but can guarantee wouldn't be put down at Greenwich.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Very good round from Ludwig.
Seriously hope Latina's ok?


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2012)

Anyone got the revised times?

Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Doubt it. Hold wasn't very long
		
Click to expand...

Also, as a mare, it would have to be fairly serious to warrant her being put down. She always has the brrodmare career to go on to, especially as an 'Olympic' horse.


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Think MT said Zara b on at 3.45


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

They're just under an hour behind


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Ludvig's round was amazing - he's having a brilliant games!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			They're just under an hour behind 

Click to expand...

Thanks teapot  Mum wants to watch ZP go round!


ETS - has there been another fall??


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Another fall...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I hope alex has a good ride after all the hoo hah with his actually getting to the olympics and then his dressage.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			Think MT said Zara b on at 3.45
		
Click to expand...

Bummer, I'll be half way to work by then!


Another faller


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

and another faller, the Austrian, Harald


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Harald Ambros. Will there be another hold on course?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I hope alex has a good ride after all the hoo hah with his actually getting to the olympics and then his dressage.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!!


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

It was on Team Fredericks page on FB - not official - just a person who stated it.  I have asked on what basis they are saying that. She looked sore in front but in no way at a point where she would have been PTS! 

They don't do it on course anyway as previous poster said.  Hope she's ok - such a fabulous mare.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Hope AP has a good round after his dressage!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Harald Ambros. Will there be another hold on course?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on whether his horse in injured or loose and whether he is injured.


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Some riders have really gone to town on the grease.


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Will there be another hold on course?
		
Click to expand...

They'll be going round in the dark at this rate!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I hope alex has a good ride after all the hoo hah with his actually getting to the olympics and then his dressage.
		
Click to expand...

Yep defo.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Agreed!!
		
Click to expand...

Especially after the abuse he got on Facebook, some really delightful people on there!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

1st and 6th for GB


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Whoop! Mary in the lead!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Mary King's score amended - 42.10 and into the lead    go Mary!!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Llewellyn said:



			Some riders have really gone to town on the grease.
		
Click to expand...

Better too much than not enough...


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Silly cow on FB has now retracted statement about Latina being PTS. Stupid girl


----------



## jnb (30 July 2012)

Mary's time pens reduced to 1.2!!!! Woohoo


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Mary now has 1.2 time penalties


----------



## 3Beasties (30 July 2012)

Team GB in Gold position


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Mary in first, Britain as a team in Gold!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Mary only 1.2 tp!!! Woop woop


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Oh, and I hope this Ecuador partnership do well too, I love this horse!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Huge bay horse started


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

hmm, just one more German disaster (eg a refusal) and some tp and suddenly we're in with a good chance.... crosses every extremity!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Huge bay horse started
		
Click to expand...

Huge IRISH bay horse...


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Love Master Rose. Beautifully bred.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Some dick on Facebook has put Mary had a fall! Numpties


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

mary's time is great! does that mak her top?


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

I love this partnership


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			mary's time is great! does that mak her top?
		
Click to expand...

Yep!!


----------



## scheherazade (30 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Mary only 1.2 tp!!! Woop woop
		
Click to expand...

Thickie question - why did they amend the time?? (Disclaimer - this is NOT in any way shape or form, a complaint  )

Thanks x


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Huge IRISH bay horse... 

Click to expand...

Has a big backend that's for sure   

Definitely Irish the way it jumped the ditch!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Huge IRISH bay horse... 

Click to expand...

looks lovely


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

3.45, 4.50, 5.50- times for rest of team GB


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			mary's time is great! does that mak her top?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

go mary, go mary ... well done them !


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



			mary's time is great! does that mak her top?
		
Click to expand...

yes she's now in the lead


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Tianas off!! I love RM, I hope they have a great round...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Has a big backend that's for sure   

Definitely Irish the way it jumped the ditch! 

Click to expand...

It's got a backside like Mally  In fact put a splodge of white on it's snout and it's could pass for Mally


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Beautiful grey, but a stop on fence 3


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Has a big backend that's for sure   

Definitely Irish the way it jumped the ditch! 

Click to expand...

It surely is. He is by/out of ISH royalty. A beaut!
I'd actually go so far as to say Skyboy was a better stallion than Master Imp. A lot of Imp's  are very sharp


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

A Grey masters imp?! Thats a bit unusual!!

Naughty horse


----------



## SteveGG (30 July 2012)

Just noticed on the official website that MK time penalties have been reduced to 1.2 and she is now in 1st place.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Thickie question - why did they amend the time?? (Disclaimer - this is NOT in any way shape or form, a complaint  )

Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

because of the hold, they obviously hadn't accounted/ correllated start/stop times for the hold initially.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Naughty grey horse


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Thickie question - why did they amend the time?? (Disclaimer - this is NOT in any way shape or form, a complaint  )

Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

Because she was held on course, they had obviously done a quick calculation to get her time, and then re-evaluated and double checked it, to realise she was quicker than they thought.


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Spoke too soon, naughty RM... he deserved his smacked bottom - I hope they have a good rest of the round.


----------



## quirky (30 July 2012)

Divers in equal 1st place with China after 1st round


----------



## jnb (30 July 2012)

I know this is the XC thread but I just switched over to watch Tom Daleys first dive *fans face* PHWOAR.....just to calm me down a bit you understand, after Mary's round.....not sure it worked though (he's on bbc1" just in case anyone might need similar 'calming down'
Lol!


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Another stop but for the USA this time on the second element - is it the trees that are making the horses spooky at fence 3?  They are very close.


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Incase anyone's also interested in other sports - Tom & Pete are joint first in 10m synchronised diving after first round  Let's hope it's a good day all-round for team GB!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I hope alex has a good ride after all the hoo hah with his actually getting to the olympics and then his dressage.
		
Click to expand...

He's doing v ery nicely at the mo.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			It was on Team Fredericks page on FB - not official - just a person who stated it.  I have asked on what basis they are saying that. She looked sore in front but in no way at a point where she would have been PTS! 

They don't do it on course anyway as previous poster said.  Hope she's ok - such a fabulous mare.
		
Click to expand...

Was wondering why someone off the yard that previously owned the mare would have info on the Japanese team!!!



scheherazade said:



			Thickie question - why did they amend the time?? (Disclaimer - this is NOT in any way shape or form, a complaint  )

Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

They amended it for the time she was held on course, guess they have to check everything matches up and tallies...


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Grey from America really lacking confidence or not at the game today


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Grey from America really lacking confidence or not at the game today
		
Click to expand...

Its a bit worrying to watch!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Grey from America really lacking confidence or not at the game today
		
Click to expand...

Not the sort of round you want to be sitting on, that's for sure!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Eeek! The grey is going very green


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			A Grey masters imp?! Thats a bit unusual!!

Naughty horse 

Click to expand...

The grey would be from Carrabawn View. A grey Sea Crest RID is the damsire.


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

RM isnt jumping very well...
But Andrew Hoy, yay


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Grey from America really lacking confidence or not at the game today
		
Click to expand...

Agree, she's going to have to nurse him round to get him all of the way home I think


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

has there been another fall??


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Incase anyone's also interested in other sports - Tom & Pete are joint first in 10m synchronised diving after first round  Let's hope it's a good day all-round for team GB!
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful - meant to turn over, but got fixated here! They will show that on the news anyway!

Just hope our lot can leave the show jumps up tomorrow!!  don't think I will dare to watch it tomorrow!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Grey from America really lacking confidence or not at the game today
		
Click to expand...

It's stopped at this level before . . .


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Well done Alex!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

RM needing a lot of nursing around. Come on Tiana!


----------



## frazzled (30 July 2012)

Well done AP and Asih


----------



## Flame_ (30 July 2012)

This grey looks very scary


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			The grey would be from Carrabawn View. A grey Sea Crest RID is the damsire.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, Thought sea crest might have featured in there somewhere


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			has there been another fall??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but not sure who or where..

Grey jumped better through the arena.  Looks young, but jumps well.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Seems his brain was working against him . Improving now though.


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

So pleased for Alex! Brilliant round.  Can't watch Tiana - scary although horse looks better in second half of the round.


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

AH is on, I love him


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Rutherglen is looking stunning!! I love his kangaroo bottom drawings!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Well done Alex Peternell.  You've shown the  selectors


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Yay, Ecuador home!


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Lovely for Ecuador - so great to see the lesser known countries in the sport having a good round!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Well done Ronald Zabala. Super Master Rose!!


----------



## Boxers (30 July 2012)

Got diving on the kitchen tv, and eventing in the sitting room

Just have to keep getting up and down from the sofa!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

I have a hugeee respect for Tiana, that grey looks tricky!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Wonderful - meant to turn over, but got fixated here! They will show that on the news anyway!
		
Click to expand...

They just did a fab second dive and are now slightly ahead of the Chinese  Huge advantage of watching on the web means I can have several sports showing at once!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Rutherglen's done quite a bit this year, or is that just me? This will be his third 4*, and he's done three 3* events this year so far... He must be very hardy! Is that a lot, or not?


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Yay, Ecuador home! 

Click to expand...

I'm surprised the Brits are supportive of him.


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

I wonder whether Tiana was extremely nervous to start with which was affecting MR?
Oli is so confident and she is too usually, but MT said people questioned her selection so maybe she wasn't feeling her usual confident self?  Just a question and she's done an amazing job today and so deserves her place on the team!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Tiana in with 10.16


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Fair play to Tiana getting round


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Good to see RM and Tiana getting home! She rode him very well considering his stop!!

Think they will be an awesome pair in a few years


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

And I'm legging it to the next services to pull over and watch gb! 
Watched mk at south mimms, should make it to the services on a41 for next rider!!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

how did AH get away with that  what a horse


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Andrew Hoy defying gravity!! Super Rutherglen to stay on his line.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

wow, well sat by Andrew there, and good horse Rutherglen!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Andrew Hoy!! Nasty moment at the drop


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

1 24  KING M IMPERIAL CAVALIER 42.10  +  
 After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 40.90 
CC Time 10'06" 
CC Time Pen. 1.20 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

2 25  SVENNERSTAL L SHAMWARI 44.10  +  
After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 43.70 
CC Time 10'04" 
CC Time Pen. 0.40 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

3 2  BURTON C HP LEILANI 46.10  +  
After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 46.10 
CC Time 09'47" 
CC Time Pen. 0.00 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

4 26  PAGET J CLIFTON PROMISE 48.90  +  
After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 44.10 
CC Time 10'15" 
CC Time Pen. 4.80 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

5 18  SCHRADE D KING ARTUS 50.60  +  
 After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 39.80 
CC Time 10'30" 
CC Time Pen. 10.80 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

6 9  WILSON N OPPOSITION BUZZ 51.70  +  
 After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 51.70 
CC Time 09'52" 
CC Time Pen. 0.00 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

7 19  CLARK A MASTER CRUSOE 52.50  +  
 After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 48.90 
CC Time 10'12" 
CC Time Pen. 3.60 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

8 15  O'CONNOR K MR MEDICOTT 53.80  +  
After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 48.20 
CC Time 10'17" 
CC Time Pen. 5.60 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

9 1  MARTIN B OTIS BARBOTIERE 54.30  +  
After Cross Country
Dressage Penalties 50.70 
CC Time 10'12" 
CC Time Pen. 3.60 
CC Jump Pen. 0.00 
CC Total Penalties - 

10 11  RICHARDS J FLINTSTAR 62.70


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Eeeek flying German time...


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Andrew on a wish and a prayer


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Eeek, it's Ingrid Klimke!


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			I wonder whether Tiana was extremely nervous to start with which was affecting MR?
Oli is so confident and she is too usually, but MT said people questioned her selection so maybe she wasn't feeling her usual confident self?  Just a question and she's done an amazing job today and so deserves her place on the team!
		
Click to expand...

Think you're mixing up Ringwood Magister and Master Rose. 
Ringwood Magister came through Ann O'Grady's hands originally not Ollie Townends.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

So not used to watching Eventing take place in a city, everytime I hear a siren on TV I look out the window!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Gaargh! stupid feed image keeps fritzing! >(


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

I like Ingrid but she makes me very very nervous...


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well done Tiana


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Eeek, it's Ingrid Klimke! 

Click to expand...

I'm scared too! Is Karin Donkers competing for Belgium too this year? She usually scares me as well!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Ingrid seeing long ones to everything!!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

IK on course...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I like Ingrid but she makes me very very nervous...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Can barely watch Ingrid's round!!!!!!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Pls ingrid use ure reins! Slow down I can't watch


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Ingrid looked like she was going to smash right into the first part of that water complex


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			I'm scared too! Is Karin Donkers competing for Belgium too this year? She usually scares me as well!
		
Click to expand...

Yup she is at 1743, its just the way she has no reins and shouts 'APPPPP!!' and magically her horse picks up!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Ingrid makes me very nervous and fidgety


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Ingrid terrifies me!

But if she comes a cropper.....  (just a small tumble is all we need!)


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			Yup she is at 1743, its just the way she has no reins and shouts 'APPPPP!!' and magically her horse picks up!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks and I agree!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Good luck Joe Murphy!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Joeseph Murphy for Ireland out on course. Go JOE!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Here is a Mooty relative, Go Electric Cruise!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Hope Joseph has a great round!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Who needs all those pesky strides anyway


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

So MT saying ingrid is 6 secs down on time -how is that possible at that speed!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Ingrid is on the time, not messing about here!

Germans are making up now, so will have to go for it.


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

Please keep posting a commentry as not getting vid feed on the train


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

She needs a stop, or two...


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			So MT saying ingrid is 6 secs down on time -how is that possible at that speed!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought he said six seconds under??


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			So MT saying ingrid is 6 secs down on time -how is that possible at that speed!!
		
Click to expand...

The horse does look like he is going faster than he is I think, little busy strides rather than a lollopy gallop.

I agree with IS and MT, she doesn't look as scary as normal!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			She needs a stop, or two...
		
Click to expand...

that would be nice!


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

(Diving news: Another fab dive for Tom and Pete, means we are still in first after 3 rounds!)


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Hope Joeseph can make the time...he's a lot of RID in him...but hten again CloverHill was a half bred and so was Cruising so could be alright. OOh so nervous GO JOESEPH!!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

They've updated start times here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120730-150558472


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Hows Joesph doing?

had to run out to check field is being baled!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Seems in a good rhythm this time - a fast rhythm, but constant.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Hows Joesph doing?

had to run out to check field is being baled!!
		
Click to expand...

No probs from what I can see...


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

I don't care what you say- there are Germans on the camera crew for sure....


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

IK inside the time


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

IK rode well but damn too fast!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

bum


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

I just wish they would show some of Joseph!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

She just knocked Mary down to second!

15mins to Zara...

Mary about to be interviewed....


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Don't want 2 b unsporting but BOO marys not in lead anymore


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh come on. No Irish rider coverage AGAIN! Love MK but come on!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I want to see Electric Cruise and hear Mary King, not see IK cooling down!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Now in 2nd and 8th


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			IK inside the time
		
Click to expand...

You must be ahead of the online footage then as she's not finished yet


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

SO MT says now for the interview with Mary.  What do we get - NOTHING,


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Another fall


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Another fall at skinny coming out of coffin.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Not another fall for Canada  How deeply disappointing for them


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Another fall but no commentary.  Who is it.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 July 2012)

Another one down 

Does the greenwich turf taste really nice or something?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

What happened to Peter Barry?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Poor poor Canada


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Sounds like Joe Murphy is doing well... here he is


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Another Canadian fall


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

interesting both mary and nicola have said that crowd meant couldn't hear there stopwatches - but that crowd should keep cheering.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			SO MT says now for the interview with Mary.  What do we get - NOTHING,
		
Click to expand...

I think thats just on BBC main channels, if you're on red button or online it stays on the feed from the course.

Really not Canada's day


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Poor Canada!  Pressure for the other three riders now!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

MT now says what a delighted Mary.  Was she WE DIDN'T HEAR IT. GGGRRRRRR


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Got to feel so sorry for Canada!  Just no luck for them today


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			What happened to Peter Barry?
		
Click to expand...

he fell at the skinny coming out the coffin ,both on feet and look ok


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Mary was jumping for joy when she realised she only had 1.2 tp!!!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

If u watching on 450 they not putting interviews on there. If they say they r talking 2 some1 flick over 2 bbc 1 or 3 & it wil b on there- I just did & saw end of MK chat- well done her 4 mentioning the owners


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Well done Joe Murphy, clear with only 4.48 TP


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Wooooooo hoooooooo fair play to ya joe lovely round. Well done. Wo hoo!!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

3 more to go then zara


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

In her interview Mary was saying that this Imp is better suited to more open courses than this - still did her proud tho


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

YAYYYY!!! Well done Joseph!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Thanks Angelish


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			If u watching on 450 they not putting interviews on there. If they say they r talking 2 some1 flick over 2 bbc 1 or 3 & it wil b on there- I just did & saw end of MK chat- well done her 4 mentioning the owners
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

That grey just setting out looks blimmin strong - not what you need on this course.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Fantastic news for Ireland  Well ridden Joseph


----------



## little_critter (30 July 2012)

Thanks chocy. They introduced the MK interview but didn't show it and the comentators also shut up so was wondering what was going on


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

What in gods name has happened to the footage. Looks like I'm filming it on my iPod.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Holy crap!
That's the luckiest man alive!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Bloody Hell!!! Waaaaaaay too fast! So lucky!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

What a star of a horse!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Blimey he has a fifth leg in the water!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

that is a very honest horse


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

FML that was well sat. Very slippy round that corner before the first water.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Christ!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Jesus that was heart in mouth!! Skid, slip, skid. Lucky, lucky, lucky!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

He was lucky twice through the water!!  Good horse.

Three more to Zara.....


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Omg grey horse that was scary!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Holy crap!
That's the luckiest man alive!
		
Click to expand...

indeed  i thought his bit had snapped for a moment he was going that fast ,lovely horse


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Belgian rider came flying down the hill to the first water, way too fast, nearly slid straight past it, then had a dodgy jump in the water. Horse super honest to keep going.


----------



## Smith123 (30 July 2012)

Grey horse looks as though it has bit it's tongue?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

All I can say is what an honest horse, so true despite the slightly reckless riding!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

Chocy said:



			If u watching on 450 they not putting interviews on there. If they say they r talking 2 some1 flick over 2 bbc 1 or 3 & it wil b on there- I just did & saw end of MK chat- well done her 4 mentioning the owners
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks for that.  Watching online so at least it is a constant stream.


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Poor Canada!  Pressure for the other three riders now!
		
Click to expand...

We only have two left to go, Jessie and Rebecca.  

Michelle had a stop and time - not really the horse for this course and they are very inexperience Internationally.  Hawley fallen and hurt, Peter fallen and walked away.

Ho hum.  Unfortunate as they have spent an immense amount (by Canadian standards) and this it David's last competition as coach.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Well that's not a surprise...


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

He is tanking along, that grey!

Looks like a lot of the horses are taking a lot of liberties and running today.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

oh dear. In fairness they have been inhumanly lucky untill now


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Belgian rider came flying down the hill to the first water, way too fast, nearly slid straight past it, then had a dodgy jump in the water. Horse super honest to keep going.
		
Click to expand...

Now missed the skinny hedge after the clock fence, before the main arena. 20pens added


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

Smith123 said:



			Grey horse looks as though it has bit it's tongue?
		
Click to expand...

it has got blood on its mouth ,wonder if he'll be pulled up ?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

He definitely had that coming!


----------



## armchair_rider (30 July 2012)

Love the Belgian horse with its tongue hanging out. Quite happy it isn't me riding it though.

Tarr Steps I can promise you I wasn't rooting for the latest Canadian rider so presumably the Canadian demise is not my fault


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Has the grey horse got blood on lhs of his mouth?? Looks very strong


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Belgian ran out (nto sure of fence number) - looked like rider not fully in control here- too twisty a course maybe?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

This Belgian grey would love Burghley!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Some jumper Dunkas. Would not like to be on him though!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Is it wrong to like this grey though?


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

3Rd for Japan - lovely horse


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

mypegasus said:



			Has the grey horse got blood on lhs of his mouth?? Looks very strong
		
Click to expand...

yes it did have a fair bit of blood in its mouth


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Is it wrong to like this grey though?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not - very much like myself


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Is it wrong to like this grey though?
		
Click to expand...

I like it too.  Looks like he would be great hunting!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Like the look if Japanese horse


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Zara up very shortly!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Japense have got some nice horses!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Is it wrong to like this grey though?
		
Click to expand...

I also loves him. He's one of those who throws his heart over first isn't he. Wrong horse for this course though. Imagine hunting him!
He must have just nicked his tongue. Doesn't look too serious.
Another nippy little mare for the Japanese


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Is it wrong to like this grey though?
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse - sure rider is under pressure, arent they only fielding team of 3?


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I like it too.  Looks like he would be great hunting!
		
Click to expand...

OK... I'll let you ride it - should be fun, perhaps we could take OB as well!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Ooh I feel like such a cougar just saw Tom Daley showering after their dive. They're currently in 4th


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Zara will be after this Brazilian rider won't she? Incase anyone needs to nip to the loo again... Brazilian rider not started yet though!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

I wanna know how Daley's trunks stay on. That is all.

Zara soon - meep.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

HE's fairly tired looking coming home. Needs a galloping track. Pity.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

They have got some good horses, but they have ridden well too for a pretty unknown team.  Their team have been the dark horse for me in this competition.  Would be nice to see some of them at Burghley etc.  They could be a future force to reckon with..


----------



## Penguin_Toes (30 July 2012)

Argh that has to be the largest, most slowly moving logo in the history of sports tv coverage! Its driving me mad!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			Ooh I feel like such a cougar just saw Tom Daley showering after their dive. They're currently in 4th 

Click to expand...

 i itake it that was showering on tv - not that you are stalking him in the men's changing room?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			OK... I'll let you ride it - should be fun, perhaps we could take OB as well!
		
Click to expand...

No, you can take Archie, and we will have a "who has the least control" competition!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

I don't think I can watch Zara's round, the tension just gets worse with each UK round!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Penguin_Toes said:



			Argh that has to be the largest, most slowly moving logo in the history of sports tv coverage! Its driving me mad!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Seriously annoying!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Love the Japanese riders horse


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Renvers said:



 i itake it that was showering on tv - not that you are stalking him in the men's changing room?
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a thought. How long do you think it'll take me to get to London from the Midlands. I could hold his towel for him or something!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			No, you can take Archie, and we will have a "who has the least control" competition!
		
Click to expand...

why don't you clone murphy himself and go team chasing   
ill hold the water buckets


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Love the Japanese riders horse
		
Click to expand...

me too. good they are taking the safe route through water, playing it safe not hooning


----------



## dressage_diva (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			Ooh I feel like such a cougar just saw Tom Daley showering after their dive. They're currently in 4th 

Click to expand...

Really hope their last dive goes better - Tom deserves it after the bad times he has had.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Zara is about to go!!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

ZP on


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Oh god, fingers crossed guys and remember to breathe


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Zara lined up , and off!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Wonder how Princess Ann is feeling


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

zara's getting a bog cheer - she is off!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

C'mon Zara go go go!! Clear in the time pls!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			No, you can take Archie, and we will have a "who has the least control" competition!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the masters won't be that offended if we apologise in advance for lack of control/breaks!


Lots of master Imp horses on course today - Zara away!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go Zara!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

OMG can't breath! Go Zara


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Come on ZARA!! Kick some ASS!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Good luck Zara


----------



## misterjinglejay (30 July 2012)

Go Zara!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

That is how fence 3 should be ridden!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Go Zara!!!!!!!!! 

And Tom Daley and pete!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Clear at 3


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Another beautifully bred Irish horse High Kingdom. william Micklem knows his stuff!!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Go go go!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

alwaysbroke said:



			Wonder how Princess Ann is feeling
		
Click to expand...

must be weird - must also be weird when both of your parent's have been out there before.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Perfect through there!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Very impressive so far


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

I thought High Kingdom was ISH


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Wish they would shut up in commentators box - ever heard of commentators curse?!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

C'mon High Kingdom!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

She looks to be going well!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Good start for Zara


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

So far so good


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Really positive ridiing.

So nervous.  Can't bear all the cheering and the commentary.  Going to have to put the sound off!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Look at Trev's ears *wub*


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Hope this Japanese rider gets safely home

Yay, lovely sensible ride


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

*touches all sort of wood* But High Kingdom seems to be flying!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

So pleased for the Japanese!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

I thhink the Queen should say camera on Zara all the way round please.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well done forgo the Japanese rider and his super horse


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			I thought High Kingdom was ISH 

Click to expand...

He is.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

* to the


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			I thought High Kingdom was ISH 

Click to expand...

He kind of is. In as much as he contains the very best sport horse TB's . 
High Kindom has a stallion full brother...


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			He is. 

Click to expand...

is it me then? dont they keep saying he is TB?


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

MT getting High Kingdom's background wrong - he should have read H&H other week it was in there!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

What a cheer!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 July 2012)

The Japan team have some cracking mares.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Everyone loves Zara getting a good view of her round!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Wow, listen to that crowd in the arena!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Shhhh Tucker!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Woop she's on time!
But is he a bit onward bound!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

He is more TB though.

Related to my mare I just heard!  She is a xc monster too, but her rider is a wuss!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			is it me then? dont they keep saying he is TB?
		
Click to expand...

Every one of his TB  parents and grandparents are TB sport horse legends. 
A horse can be a full TB and an ISH.
Loughehoe Guy is a reg'd ISH stallion that is actually a full tb.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

Got tingles all over. This is amazing.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Rocking the egg head look!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Lost her silk!  Nice down the bank.


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

I'm loving the grey going round at the moment


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Oh no, egghead for zara


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Another gorgeous grey!!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

Lol the commentators saying sit up, I always shout that at the TV 
I can't breath going to pass out.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Lost her silk!  Nice down the bank.
		
Click to expand...

that'll be an amazing souvenir for one of the crowd or volunteers


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

Is that step up out of the second water going to get more difficult as the light changes and the shadow from that big tree reaches over just in front of the step?


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Shhhh Tucker!
		
Click to expand...

He is annoying as the Go Compare man someone give Sue Barker a  call


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Even top riders can't work the egg head look!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Can't watch! Someone tell me when Zara's completed


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Every one of his TB  parents and grandparents are TB sport horse legends. 
A horse can be a full TB and an ISH.
Loughehoe Guy is a reg'd ISH stallion that is actually a full tb.
		
Click to expand...

gosh really ? shows how little i know, i thought they had to have some ID in there...


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			is it me then? dont they keep saying he is TB?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes you are right. I'd forgotten High Dolly (his dam) was also a TB.


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

brilliant over the cricket bats


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Shivers watching this - blistering round so far!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

LENAMORE!!!!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Woo, lenamore


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 July 2012)

God what a flyer Zara


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

fair bit of backseat riding going on from Tucker and Stark!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

yey Lenamore!! I love this horse!


PS clear inside the time for Zara! God we're good!


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Lol at that flyer she just took!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Shhhhhh**!!!!!!! Not a time to see a flyer Zara!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Eeek!  Long shot over that one!  She is so focused isn't she!

Lenamore started now.

Grey is the way today!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go Lenamore! So hope they have. Good round!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			gosh really ? shows how little i know, i thought they had to have some ID in there...
		
Click to expand...

The ISH studbook is an equal opportunities employer


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Lenamore, Lenamore I adore thee


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Gutted tom and pete finish 4th

Show Zara


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go Zara!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Mike Tucker took the words right out of my mouth. Here's the one we want!!


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Yeah well done Zara that was fab!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Yay 9:55:11!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Go on Zara! she's going to get the time, amazing!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Zara superbly home!!  Inside the time!  Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

YES YES YES!!!!! Brilliant ride!


----------



## meesha (30 July 2012)

yipeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

YES!!!! Zara clear inside the time!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Yay Zara!!!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is?


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2012)

Brilliant! Go GB!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

I think it was cos' of her Granny personally


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Bloody brilliant, Zara


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh Lenamore what a bouncy grey ball of x country joy!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

whoop! Go zara!!

Come on CP and Lenamore - what a super horse!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Can watch again now!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

 brilliant to see her go so well 

come on lenamore


----------



## Javabb94 (30 July 2012)

Go Zara!!!! 

Go Team GB!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

But of course lol


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Fab round from Zara.
I got a bit sniffly when she finished - sentimental old fool that I am!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I think it was cos' of her Granny personally  

Click to expand...

Oh yeah  Obviously can't see a stride for toffee


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I think it was cos' of her Granny personally  

Click to expand...

Fair enough!  That makes all the difference as there is good evidence her Granny can ride a bit.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Auslander said:



			Fab round from Zara.
I got a bit sniffly when she finished - sentimental old fool that I am!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! After all her disappointments she must be feeling elated!


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Wahoooooo! Go team GB!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

What a nice mare Wega is.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

The Russians and Belarus-ians are loving the grease! I think it will take more than a bit of grease to save you if you horse chests the fence!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

Probably but given that round, as far as I'm concerned, it could have been cos she was doing the fandango with her knickers on her head.


----------



## Chocy (30 July 2012)

Gonna miss tina & William really must get off ky backside & go ride horsey- shud start my Rio fitness training will prob take my part-connie that long 2 get XC fit


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Well done Zara and Sara Algotsson. Great rounds both.
How much grease does the Belarussian have on: :O


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Team standings are looking good!


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

Any update on Latina after her fall earlier?


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Oh yeah  Obviously can't see a stride for toffee 

Click to expand...

Just sat there while the horse did everything  But that's what money does for you these days, she just rocks up and rides them at comps 









Disclaimer: If the s aren't obvious enough for you I am joking, even before that round I thought Zara deserved her spot, regardless of whether her mother was the Queen of Sheba or Mrs Goggins


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Lost a shoe too, well done that pony!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			The Russians and Belarus-ians are loving the grease! I think it will take more than a bit of grease to save you if you horse chests the fence!
		
Click to expand...

They are very old school in every aspect.  That's often how is is in less eventing-centric countries - same sport, just with ten or so years off the clock.  (Still true in parts of North America, too.)


----------



## jess_asterix (30 July 2012)

Awesome ride from Zara! Fingers crossed for 2 more super clears from Tina and WFP! 

But I must say I just LOVE Lenamore!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

High Kindom lost his front shoes during his round. Wow that's a seriously impressive round without fron shoes!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

The Belarus rider looks to be on a genuine pony club type!

Lenamore is a star!


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

I was just thinking of posting something along those lines!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Zara just works so well on this horse.  Even better than Toytown - no fights just class cruising round.  Well done Zara!  

Lenamore going well too.  Caroline Powell looked like she was about to lose her silk too at one point.  Must be someone in a tree with a stick somewhere!

Belaruse rider just had a run out.

Off to take the dogs out quickly after Lenamore.  Need some air!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

The Russian rider's horse is quite onward bound.
Go Lenamore!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

What a superstar he is! Well done Caroline!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			High Kindom lost his front shoes during his round. Wow that's a seriously impressive round without fron shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Cross everything for the jog, in that case!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			They are very old school in every aspect.  That's often how is is in less eventing-centric countries - same sport, just with ten or so years off the clock.  (Still true in parts of North America, too.)
		
Click to expand...

I thought that when Ian was saying earlier about the heating aspect of it, I doubt their Equine Sports science is quite on a par with ours.
I do wonder what they think when they see how the other teams prepare. Whether it has any impact on their prep, whether on the day on in the future.


----------



## PippiPony (30 July 2012)

Zara in =4th!

Pray everyone stays sound overnight!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			So, does everyone still think she got in because of who her mother is? 

Click to expand...

  or her dad - afterall neither of them could ride for toffee either


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

I was one of the people questioning Zara's place on the team - I will eat my hat now.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Just sat there while the horse did everything  But that's what money does for you these days, she just rocks up and rides them at comps 









Disclaimer: If the s aren't obvious enough for you I am joking, even before that round I thought Zara deserved her spot, regardless of whether her mother was the Queen of Sheba or Mrs Goggins 

Click to expand...

LOVE the disclaimer  Could not agree more


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Cross everything for the jog, in that case!
		
Click to expand...

Haydn Price better get to work!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

We all need to do a little dance to the Gods of Soundness tonight!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Love the fact that lenamore had his bridle off in less than 1min after finishing. I wonder whether some more 19yo horses will be dragged from the field this week for work after that inspiring round


----------



## Smith123 (30 July 2012)

Amazing how quickly they had lenamore undressed!!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Zara just works so well on this horse.  Even better than Toytown - no fights just class cruising round.  Well done Zara!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, she has matured a lot as a rider and a trainer.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			I was one of the people questioning Zara's place on the team - I will eat my hat now. 

Click to expand...

*Kindly passes you some squirty cream for topping*


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Azabache said:



			We all need to do a little dance to the Gods of Soundness tonight!
		
Click to expand...

I'll give mine a kick in the shins tonight - he can take one for the team!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Nina's slip not unexpected. Super little horse - don't go too fast!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Love the fact that lenamore had his bridle off in less than 1min after finishing. I wonder whether some more 19yo horses will be dragged from the field this week for work after that inspiring round 

Click to expand...

My 19 year old horse drags me in from the field these days!  He and my Father over took me out cantering too!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

What I've noticed is that all the anti Zara & Tina peeps and all the Greenwich haters have gone VERY quiet in the last few days...


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			My 19 year old horse drags me in from the field these days!  He and my Father over took me out cantering too!
		
Click to expand...

My sisters 21yo is a good one for grass skiing too


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			What I've noticed is that all the anti Zara & Tina peeps and all the Greenwich haters have gone VERY quiet in the last few days...
		
Click to expand...

Lol. I was never anti anyone, just always wanted NW on the team, which has worked well


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			My sisters 21yo is a good one for grass skiing too 

Click to expand...


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I thought that when Ian was saying earlier about the heating aspect of it, I doubt their Equine Sports science is quite on a par with ours.
I do wonder what they think when they see how the other teams prepare. Whether it has any impact on their prep, whether on the day on in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, that's how it progresses. It just takes the time it takes, though.  The UK is absolutely cutting edge in eventing - you have no idea what it's like for someone from elsewhere to see the sport here.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Love the fact that lenamore had his bridle off in less than 1min after finishing. I wonder whether some more 19yo horses will be dragged from the field this week for work after that inspiring round 

Click to expand...

I don't think mine would take too kindly to coming out of retirement-all attempts to do so have landed on the ground


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

*sigh* Here comes Will Coleman and Twizzle, I love the pair of them


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Cinder next - hard not to like her but you know she's an Aussie...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Someone somewhere should be getting a good collection of hat silks!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Someone somewhere should be getting a good collection of hat silks!
		
Click to expand...

And making some money on ebay


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Good to see Cinda still has her pink gloves and OR boots on - obviously they are her lucky pair!!!


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (30 July 2012)

Has anyone heard any news on the Japanese horse Latina? Team Fredericks facebook page said she was PTS but you never know what to believe...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Well done to the Thai rider


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Well done to the Thai rider 

Click to expand...

Not bad use of a gap year.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Will Colman has had a refusal.
Stupid quesion: why are the Aussie's wearing green? It's messing with my brain!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Has anyone heard any news on the Japanese horse Latina? Team Fredericks facebook page said she was PTS but you never know what to believe...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing announced on their Twitter

Bugger, a stop for Will and Twizzle at the drop


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Bad Twizzle!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Not a good day for the USA either


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Has anyone heard any news on the Japanese horse Latina? Team Fredericks facebook page said she was PTS but you never know what to believe...
		
Click to expand...

That was retracted as it was bullscutter!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Not bad use of a gap year.
		
Click to expand...

I never had a gap year, I could have achieved so much


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Lucinda!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

A run out for Lucinda at the water, then demolished the decorations!


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

Eep, that was unexpected!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Whoops for lucinda!! Although one way to vent your frustration is to take it out on the fence decorations


----------



## jess_asterix (30 July 2012)

Oh no, 20 for Lucinda to!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Oh dear, Lucinda


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Lucinda Fredricks ran out :O oh dear


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

oh dear for Lucinda... helpful for team GB though


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

These guys need to get some tit tape on their silks.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Bad day for the Aussies.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Tp for this German one please!!!!


----------



## Talented Mare (30 July 2012)

Dear all.... u have been absolutley fantastic with the running commentary of your own on here... i have been stuck at work glued to the screen reading it.. sadly phone is being rubbish and the work internets blocks anyway to veiw the xc!!! 

Atleast eyes stuck on screeen will look like im concentrating on my work by others.   which infact i have done more or less nothing...  o well! what they dont know wont hurt!

Cheers folks.. off home to see whats left to watch.. have recorded it also.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

SA looking a bit hairy there!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Anyone else bugged by the lack of hairnet here? Spent all week bellowing/ doling out spares and am now twitching


----------



## Penguin_Toes (30 July 2012)

After the first two went this morning I turned to my husband and said it all looked quite straightforward and I'd wasted a days holiday - how wrong was I?!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Has anyone heard any news on the Japanese horse Latina? Team Fredericks facebook page said she was PTS but you never know what to believe...
		
Click to expand...

they (on facebook) are now saying she broke her neck ,they are scare mongering stupid people


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Opgun Louvo looking a bit strong


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Like Sandra's chestnut. Very bold but neat


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Oops, Will Coleman was non too chuffed, was he?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Camilla and Jiff go Camilla!!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

wooo go camilla  Love the horse!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Go Portersize Just a Jiff 

Lucinda looked gutted there


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

He's by a connemara pony. INcredible. 
Go Camilla! 
Sandra Alfarth is flying around.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Once again poor Irish rider coverage. 
Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Uhhh can't stand the suspense of Camilla's round. Keep us posted. 
GOOD LUCK CAMILLA!!!!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

SA is going FAST.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Still no Camilla coverage- WTF BBC?


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

This is a joke- more long focus on German horse instead of Irish horse


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Canada starting another - lets hope its third time lucky for them.x


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Chestnut horse looking tired


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Another behind Camilla!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Opgun Louvo looks knackered


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Once again poor Irish rider coverage. 
Grrrrrrrr!!
		
Click to expand...

It's an Olympic feed, not decided by BBC.


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Very surprised SA wasn't inside the time!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

4.8 for SA. Mare loked to be very tired at the end. 
CAmilla bit hairy at the drop. At same time as Chris Burton in main arena.
And she's gone again. 
Come on!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well recovered, Camilla. Didn't realise her little chap was by a Connemara. Love connies!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I love Exponential, ever since I saw them jump the big white rails at Burghley, pony got springs!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

For God's sake she's doning the second quickest round of the day and we've only seen her once. *angry smiley face*


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Well recovered, Camilla. Didn't realise her little chap was by a Connemara. Love connies!
		
Click to expand...

Yep Crosskey's rebel o/o TB mare


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Argh!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Noooooooo Camilla has had a problem? 
What happened? No footage.
oh no


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Noo sounds like camilla has fallen  
But of course there would be no tv coverage  

Dosen't sound good with the hold 


Oh no - they said they think the horse has broken down in the background   Really Really hope this isn't the case


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Camilla has had a fall


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

They're saying Camilla has had a fall.  Think at the Rose Garden fence.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

She had a fall at the rose garden.
Ah crap.
They were flying and Jiff is such a legend.
 
Lack of coverage has p*****d me off soo much. feel like turning it off now! (if only I could!)


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Oh bloody, bloody hell.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Bugger hold on course. Hope Camila's ok


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Another hold....

Those of you at work will get home in time to see the end at this rate!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 July 2012)

A hold two I hate it when they just brush over these things. I know they don't have more information. But still annoying waiting for confirmation.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Sounds like something might have happened to Jiff


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

There's a hold on course.
I hope they're alright?


----------



## Potato! (30 July 2012)

So glad for your commentry as my screen is miles behind whats going on.  Camilla has only just started with me!!


----------



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

Not sure we were meant to hear Mike Tucker say in the background:

"The horse has broken down and the pictures are getting on the internet"


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh for God's sake tell us what happened to Camilla!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

As well as all these falls there are a lot of people getting away with murder today!

Flapping martingale not good if you need it!


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Really hope camilla and Jiff are ok


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

daughter just come in 30s ago saying JvS's horse looks lame!


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Sounds like something might have happened to Jiff 

Click to expand...

Thats what I heard too - think he might have broken down?  Really hope this isn't the case


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Not sure we were meant to hear Mike Tucker say in the background:

"The horse has broken down and the pictures are getting on the internet"
		
Click to expand...

Oh God no


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Are you allowed to get off and fix your tack during a hold?


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Thats what I heard too - think he might have broken down?  Really hope this isn't the case  

Click to expand...

Me too so hope they are ok


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

stroppymare153 said:



			daughter just come in 30s ago saying JvS's horse looks lame!
		
Click to expand...

whos jvs ?

really hope jiff is ok


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Are you allowed to get off and fix your tack during a hold?
		
Click to expand...

surely if its a potential safety risk then yes?


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Not sure we were meant to hear Mike Tucker say in the background:

"The horse has broken down and the pictures are getting on the internet"
		
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus, no.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Thats what I heard too - think he might have broken down?  Really hope this isn't the case  

Click to expand...

Such an awesome little horse, I really hope he is okay


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

God I hope Jiff and Camilla are ok


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Jesus still no news in Camilla and Jiff.
This is ridiculous now


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Wish we could have an update at least


----------



## Jo_x (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			surely if its a potential safety risk then yes?
		
Click to expand...

my worry was it being classed as outside assistance?


----------



## letsgobonkers (30 July 2012)

The horse definitely looks lame to me too, thought that when it was running and now its been stopped it looked v sore walking around


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

fingers crossed for Jiff and Camilla.

Good of IS and MT to big up the volunteers


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Really hope Camilla and Jiff are OK.


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Not sure we were meant to hear Mike Tucker say in the background:

"The horse has broken down and the pictures are getting on the internet"
		
Click to expand...

I was rather hoping I'd misheard that.

Has there been any news on Hawley yet?

They've just shown the horse ambulance & screens


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

You can't tell anyone anything nowadays without being 100% sure, or you get  sued.  

Hope horse is ok and MT was just spouting rubbish again.


----------



## Saratoga (30 July 2012)

Really hope Jiff and Camilla are ok, although doesn't look good


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Oh no!   Hope they are ok!


----------



## brighteyes (30 July 2012)

Sorry - miles behind watching on the catch up player. Any word on the little Japanese horse went before Mary?


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Ambulance on the screen again


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Just shown ambulance and horse ambulance - really hope they are both OK. anyone watching on the internet and can confirm or deny what MT said??


----------



## suestowford (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Hope horse is ok and MT was just spouting rubbish again.

Click to expand...

He usually does get things wrong so let's hope that's the case this time.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

brighteyes said:



			Sorry - miles behind watching on the catch up player. Any word on the little Japanese horse went before Mary?
		
Click to expand...

No, not yet.


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Doesn't look good, ambulances for both and screens up


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Oh ****... Ambulance moving off rather quickly and horse ambulance in the background  
Everything crossed that Camilla is ok and Jiff is ok 

Can confirm they defo said that, was able to re-wind tv and listen  Hopefully not as bad as first sounds 


Friend is at the xc and says all they have been told is that she has fallen, no news otherwise yet


----------



## little_critter (30 July 2012)

Well I just googled just a jiff fall / Olympic / breakdown and couldn't find anything.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

alwaysbroke said:



			Ambulance on the screen again
		
Click to expand...

Horse or rider one? BBC has taken a break for watery things again.
Does Jiff look lame or anything? 
Did anyone see what happened?


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

Have to say that i am impressed how much coverage BBC is giving xc today - i expected a lot less and much more of the other sports. Do you  think the massive ticket sales for the event have given them a clue to how many want to watch it?


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

Im on the net but cant see anything


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

Awh cr@p really hope Jiff and Camilla are going to be okay


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

only_me said:



			Oh ****... Ambulance moving off rather quickly and horse ambulance in the background  
Everything crossed that Camilla is ok and Jiff is ok 

Can confirm they defo said that, was able to re-wind tv and listen  Hopefully not as bad as first sounds 

Click to expand...

It's not good 

Can also confirm Mike def said that


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Im on the net but cant see anything
		
Click to expand...

Thats encouraging, hopefully MT spouting his usual rubbish!!


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Jonty Evans tweeted that Jiff was up and walking around. Fingers crossed


----------



## sarahann1 (30 July 2012)

doratheexplorer said:



			Just shown ambulance and horse ambulance - really hope they are both OK. anyone watching on the internet and can confirm or deny what MT said??
		
Click to expand...

I also thought I head someone say the horse had broken down, really, really hope thats not the case and its only winded or something fixable.


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

It would be an absolute shame if anything happened to Jiif, Camilla's had him since he was 4yo & ridden him  in all grades from pony, junior, young rider and senior. 
He measured out as a 5yo I think, making him eligible for both pony & horse classes. 

Fingers crossed they're both ok


----------



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

My OH was a screen team member for the test event and he says they put screens up around anything, it's not an indication of seriousness.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Ambulances seem to be de rigeur today though, so may not mean its serious hopefully..


----------



## bounce (30 July 2012)

From what I heard of the back ground commentary MT was trying to get a message to the technical team to take the camera off the horse as it pulled up as it looked like it had broken down.  Don't think the pictures went live, they were just trying to ensure the technical team didn't switch pictures at the wrong time.


----------



## bongo-girl (30 July 2012)

There have been a couple of times when the mics seem to have 'bled' conversation we weren't meant to be hearing.  I heard what I believe was MT saying 'we don't want people  to see the horse if its broken down' or words to that effect


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Auslander said:



			Jonty Evans tweeted that Jiff was up and walking around. Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Thank God.
Thank you for the update. 
I have no nails left now


----------



## robthecob (30 July 2012)

At x country, just announced camilla and jiff are up


----------



## Joeyjojo (30 July 2012)

Just announced both are up and fine!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Belgian horse certainly doesn't look right and he seems to know it.


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

that horse IS LAME!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

robthecob said:



			At x country, just announced camilla and jiff are up 

Click to expand...

Yeahie!
Thank you robthecob!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know what time Marys round was I missed it?


----------



## little_critter (30 July 2012)

Phew!


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Oh thank God!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

robthecob said:



			At x country, just announced camilla and jiff are up 

Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that


----------



## Joeyjojo (30 July 2012)

Robthecob -snap


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

robthecob said:



			At x country, just announced camilla and jiff are up 

Click to expand...

phew do they say if they look ok?


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

Phew! Glad its nothing serious! 

CS and Jiff live to fight another day


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

I just thought the Belgian horse looked lame. Exponential flying!!

Fab news about CS & PJaJ


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Thank god re camilla and Jiff. Thank you for the update x


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Joeyjojo said:



			Just announced both are up and fine!
		
Click to expand...

brilliant news


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Exponential is full of it now!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Now enough of the watery shi** BBC and back to the action...


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Yay for Canada!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Great round from Jessica Phoenix, Canada needed that


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

It looked like the Belgian had to trot up 4 the vet


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Thank. God.


----------



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

They aren't going to announce any bad news to the crowd, fingers crossed they are actually OK...


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

V pleased to hear that - thank you RobtheCob!!


----------



## robthecob (30 July 2012)

They said up and ok I think  

Apparently high kingdom lost both front shoes?!


----------



## maxie (30 July 2012)

robthecob said:



			At x country, just announced camilla and jiff are up 

Click to expand...


Thank god


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			They aren't going to announce any bad news to the crowd, fingers crossed they are actually OK...
		
Click to expand...

But surely if it was really bad news they wouldn't announce anything at all, so announcing anything is (relatively) good news?


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			They aren't going to announce any bad news to the crowd, fingers crossed they are actually OK...
		
Click to expand...

Equally they wouldn't say they were totally fine if they weren't, they would say they hadn't had news or would keep everyone posted.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

They wouldn't announce anything before connections knew 

Two horses until Tina


----------



## *hic* (30 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			They aren't going to announce any bad news to the crowd, fingers crossed they are actually OK...
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I'd agree with that - and MT needs shooting for the number of times he's gone quiet and left the mic open so we hear background chatter


----------



## Saratoga (30 July 2012)

I thought High Kingdom looked lame when he pulled up, so hopefully it was just he had lost his shoes!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Cannot wait for Tina's round!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Two horses until Tina 

Click to expand...

good - i can watch her before go ride mine


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Another lovely horse for the Japanese


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

according to Vallin (at Greenwich), 'Just a Jiff exhausted and badly winded, possibly worse'


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Twitter saying Camilla and Jiff ok too... Only official press releases will tell us though.


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

oh wow! Kenki Sato is a Buddhist monk!! how cool is that!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			according to Vallin (at Greenwich), 'Just a Jiff exhausted and badly winded, possibly worse'
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound good...
Tina Cook next
Aw pity for japanese rider. He was a lovely rider as well. 
Pity for them.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Please tell us he is all right


----------



## only_me (30 July 2012)

whoops! unlucky


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

And the monk is down!!!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Bad luck! Loved that horse, the Japanese team are all doing really well and then being decanted at unfortunate fences


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Japan down after hitting skinny.  Slid after drop and missed stride.   Seem ok.  What a shame.

I still think they're a fab team!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

that was a very neat unplanned (and unfortunate) dismount by Kenki!


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Please tell us he is all right
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ this


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Dont think this hore will pass tomorrow


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Tina looks nervous


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Please tell us he is all right
		
Click to expand...

He and horse are up and about on tv anyway


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Go Tina!!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Go Tina!!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (30 July 2012)

OMG - how did they let that Belgian horse carry on?  




Go Tina!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

COME ON TINA!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Go on Miners Frolic and Tina!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Stop wittereing about hoping he is ok.  Miner's Frolic flew round Bramham like he'd never been ill.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Go Tina


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 July 2012)

Team Ireland Equestrian FB says 
"Unconfirmed reports Camilla Speirs and PJAJ up after a fall and gone for medical assessment. We believe no serious injury."


----------



## Saratoga (30 July 2012)

Belgian horse doesn't look right to me 

Come on Tina!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Andrew Heffernan wouldn't be of Irish decent would he by any chance?


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Mickyjoe said:



			Team Ireland Equestrian FB says 
"Unconfirmed reports Camilla Speirs and PJAJ up after a fall and gone for medical assessment. We believe no serious injury."
		
Click to expand...

Phew


----------



## Mrs Pink (30 July 2012)

Thanks for the updates everyone, it's been a godsend whilst watching with no sound, rubbish work computers 
Hope Camilla and Jiff ok and go Tina


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Mr Pooh off now.

Henry and Tina going well, doesn't look fast but he flies without effort usually!


----------



## amage (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Stop wittereing about hoping he is ok.  Miner's Frolic flew round Bramham like he'd never been ill.

Click to expand...

Eh all the hope he is ok were in relation to Portersize Just A Jif!!!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Phew


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Didn't realise it had started again - had gone through to pc and dogs had stood on the remote!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Miners Frolic. What a horse


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

amage said:



			Eh all the hope he is ok were in relation to Portersize Just A Jif!!!
		
Click to expand...

think honey is refering to the comentators keep saying they hope minors frolic is ok


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

AN going for inside the time by any chance??


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Stop wittereing about hoping he is ok.  Miner's Frolic flew round Bramham like he'd never been ill.

Click to expand...

Think people were concerned about Potersize Just a Jiff not Miners Frolics - the way Henry is flying there is nothing wrong with that horse


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Has Tina got 2 watches on???


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Andrew Nic off now.  While I don't want him to do well as he is such a threat      o)  he really does deserve it.  I'm sure he will be faultless round this.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Mister Pooh - great name


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Tina always has two I think - in case one breaks


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			AN going for inside the time by any chance?? 

Click to expand...

Mmm, you know I think he might be a tad nippy


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Has Tina got 2 watches on???
		
Click to expand...

Is that to increase her chances of hearing them!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

miner's frolic is great to watch made it look easy so far; is he an ex racer? 

Andrew nicholson on the course - nereo looking well


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			Think people were concerned about Potersize Just a Jiff not Miners Frolics - the way Henry is flying there is nothing wrong with that horse 

Click to expand...

No, MT was wittering about him having been ill..


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Mmm, you know I think he might be a tad nippy 

Click to expand...

I heard he was the Stig...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

MF jumping beautifully but is he going to make the time?


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

who is the commentator ?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

NeverSayNever said:



			who is the commentator ?
		
Click to expand...

Mike Tucker and Ian Stark


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Tina home!!  So pleased for her.  Eveyone wanted her off the team, yet she has done superbly.  Definately needed on the team..


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

She's inside the time


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Fantastic job, Tina! What a horse and combination! And into 3rd! Fantastic!


----------



## Azabache (30 July 2012)

whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Tina home!!  So pleased for her.  Eveyone wanted her off the team, yet she has done superbly.  Definately needed on the team..
		
Click to expand...

I eat my hat, amazing, 3/4 home clear and in time!


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

Yay!!!Go Tina!!! What a horse!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Hell YES Tina!   COME ON!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Whoop!!


----------



## Mince Pie (30 July 2012)

Yes, yes ******** yes!!!! GO Tina!!! 

P>S another one eating my hat here!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Tbh Mary only got 1 TP so we've effectively kicked arse so far


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Vitoria Panizzon (sp?) is wasting no time!
Yikes Nicholas Lindback nearly off at the last fence!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Yay this is amaxing!!!! Go slowly vibes for Micheal Jung


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

How nail biting is tomorrows show jumping going to be?! It's so close


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Tbh Mary only got 1 TP so we've effectively kicked arse so far 

Click to expand...

And she was held, which always makes getting the time difficult!

Plus none of our riders have actually heard their watches, they've all had to ride by feel!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

I've got a field visit tomorrow with some miserable bint so I'm going to miss the Sj, what time is it on???


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Oooof that was close!


----------



## Renvers (30 July 2012)

right off to ride - we have a HGE amount of work to do to get up to that standard for Rio  .

Leaving my XC good vibes with you all to use on W F-P's behalf


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

NL nearly decked himself over last fence!!  



Holidays_are_coming said:



			Yay this is amaxing!!!! Go slowly vibes for Micheal Jung
		
Click to expand...

Lol, massive ones!



Trolt said:



			How nail biting is tomorrows show jumping going to be?! It's so close 

Click to expand...

I know, don't think I will be able to watch.  It really will decide it and we often knock some!

Andrew looking good on the course.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Oooof that was close!
		
Click to expand...

blimey, almost disaster for Sweden there!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

AN inside the time


----------



## Katyharriet (30 July 2012)

LOVE vittoria Panizzon's Pennyz such a classy horse


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Great speedy round from
Andrew


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

AN was always going to do that as long as he didn't do a Bejing!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Well done Andrew - an "Up Yours" from him!!

Stefano hurtling round now, very focused, but a bit scary.


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I know, don't think I will be able to watch.  It really will decide it and we often knock some!
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually really pleased I'm at work tomorrow. I feel sick thinking about the sjing final, so pleased I don't even have the option to watch!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

I will be glued to every second as taken tomorrow off as well


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

It's a hat trick of hat silks now!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Hope some kids have got them!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			It's a hat trick of hat silks now! 

Click to expand...

I know!  There will probably be a silk stall at the exit if anyone is actually there!

Italy going well.  When I lived and evented in Italy many years ago it was a different story!


----------



## ElphabaFae (30 July 2012)

Gutted I won't be able to watch the SJ live tomorrow


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Hope Figjam has got them!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Where's Mr Dutton


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Clayton Fredericks off now.

This course has held up superbly well when you think of all the BE cancellations this year.


----------



## Jo_x (30 July 2012)

n00b question - are some fixed peak hats approved? the polish guy that just finished appeared to have a KEP on?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Just inside at the rose garden corner!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

do you think OIWAY oshiaki will be given team instuctions for a steady clear to keep the team in the comp (they need him round) or go for gold ?


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			n00b question - are some fixed peak hats approved? the polish guy that just finished appeared to have a KEP on?
		
Click to expand...

Some are because they aren't 'fixed'. My Charles Owen Ayr8 is, although I still don't like wearing it.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

angelish said:



			do you think OIWAY oshiaki will be given team instuctions for a steady clear to keep the team in the comp (they need him round) or go for gold ?
		
Click to expand...

You would think team, but who knows!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Herr Jung needs some issues, nothing major obviously but you know...


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Michael Jung is away


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Micheal Jung off.  Is it wrong to hope he put the wrong studs in!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Micheal Jung off.  Is it wrong to hope he put the wrong studs in!!

Click to expand...

everyone think slooooooow thoughts in Sam's direction


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

After the rather lenient Dressage marking he got yesterday, I think Mr Jung should get a handful of TPs or a stop maybe. Unsporting perhaps, but I don't care


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

I like Michael Jung, but I'm hoping for a handful of time faults!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

How absolutely gutting for Clayton


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Omg clay ton is down!!!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

According to Team Ireland Mark Kyle was due to start at twenty five past 5. Haven't seen him on yet. have I missed something?
Holy crap it's just become gymnastics for Michael Jung's round FFS!!!!


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Not a good day for the Aussies. I almost feel a little sorry for them.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Poor Clayton.  Really bad luck in that fall.  Horse lost a foot.  What a shame.  Thats Oz  out really isn't it.


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

Clayton is DOWN! All the issues surrounding the Aus team selection will be ever worse now...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

for Bendigo, hope he's ok


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

His left hind looked a bit sore!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (30 July 2012)

Clayton Fredericks had a fall. Horse looks sore IMHO, despite what MT said!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Oh Clayton  Poor chap


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Such a shame, horse just slipped


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

What happed to Clayton? I've lost coverage


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Mark just set off for Ireland on his lovely grey.  I feel  like I've watched at least ten irish  riders so far!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Mark Kyle has just started
 Couldn't see any reason for Clayton's fall, horse just seemed to lose it's backend


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

such a shame really feel for him with that


----------



## Saratoga (30 July 2012)

Won't be a happy atmosphere in the fredericks camp tonight


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Bendigo looked sore to me too, hope he's ok.


----------



## sarahann1 (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			What happed to Clayton? I've lost coverage
		
Click to expand...

Horse slipped coming down the hill after the drop, just lost his back feet from under him. Suspect poor horse will be sore for a while after that


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Steady Sam, slow down Sam, No rush Sam...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Go slow vibes for jung!!!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Poor Clayton - quick off the drop then a slip


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Aussies will be disappointed all round


----------



## Cedars (30 July 2012)

Horses near hind just skidded right underneath him. Poor pony-and I bet it won't be fun in the Fredericks house tonight!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Jung is flying and going really well.  I'm such a bad sport!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

A slip please for Jung somewhere, or a random tree...


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

I think the grass is slippery in places, surprised they are not sanding the course, hope horse is Ok, was favouring a  hind leg.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

I'm attempting to put the TP mockers on Jung and feeling thoroughly unsporting for doing so!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Me too honey!!!


----------



## Pebble101 (30 July 2012)

BLOODY BBC - why do we need the same gymnastics on both sides.

Where can I complain about their stupid coverage?  Now showing Tina Cook interview which we have already seen.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Oh here we go again. Irish rider on course and NO COVERAGE! It's beyond the ridiculous now at this stage.
Go Mark and Coolio!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

We need the silk stealer to push him off his horse as he goes past!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Go on Mike, say how wonderful Jung is going and how nothing can get in the way of his gold medal now...


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Gadetra - agree coverage of Irish poor. 

Good luck, Mark!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Coolio is gorgeous.

So many nice Irish types being ridden today, and greys, and mares!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

I don't think BBC have control of who's shown though...


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Mike has been on much better form today - def fewer Tuckerisms


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

He's looking good for time


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			He's looking good for time 

Click to expand...

bum


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

Why did MT just make a 'dramatic announcement' about Clayton falling? We just watched and listened to you commentating on it you silly overexcited man!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I don't think BBC have control of who's shown though...
		
Click to expand...

The olympic coverage people are obviously focusing on the leaders, and unfortunately for Ireland they are always running at the same time as the Germans.


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Dang.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Germany back at the top  now too!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Love Gazelle - come on Karin!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

I know thay don't have control of who thay can look at but they can not put gymnastics on both channels followed by a repeat of Tina Cooks interview whilst Mark Kyle is on course! Haven't seen a shot of him yet. 
I am very overexcited though so over reacting a bit probably. 
I'd settle for just one look now at this stage!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Karin Bonkers off now.

Only six more to go now.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			I know thay don't have control of who thay can look at but they can not put gymnastics on both channels followed by a repeat of Tina Cooks interview whilst Mark Kyle is on course! Haven't seen a shot of him yet. 
I am very overexcited though so over reacting a bit probably. 
I'd settle for just one look now at this stage!
		
Click to expand...

Ah you see I'm watching it on the BBC Olympic channels, so we don't get any interruptions.


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Karen Bonkers... Lol!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Mark Kyle lives just up the road from me


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Great round for Mark!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Nasty fall for Rebecca Howard


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

That's Canada out of the team competition now  Poor Rebecca I really thought she was going to survive that


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Oh dear, Rebecca. Sorry, TarrSteps


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Mark Kyle finished with TP's. 58.? I think?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Feathered said:



			Karen Bonkers... Lol!! 

Click to expand...

She is not actually being very bonkers though today.


Oh no!!  Rebecca on the floor for Canada.  What a shame.  We need to send them some superglue, bless them.  At least they all did it, not just one that feels bad!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Come on Japanese Rider!


----------



## little_critter (30 July 2012)

It wasn't Karen that fell. It was the canadian


----------



## NeverSayNever (30 July 2012)

when do we expect wfp?


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

I reallly hope Yoshi goes clear and fast - so exciting for the Japenese to be in with a shout!!


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

missy_mare said:



			Nasty fall for Rebecca Howard 

Click to expand...

Am I watching the same event?! Not nasty IMO, unfortunate, yes.

That puts Canada completely out of team contention at all, bad times for them.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Didn't notice, Gadetra, was being mobbed by a pack of terriers at that moment


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

One more Brazil rider before William


----------



## Wishful (30 July 2012)

Clayton's horse looked like he stood on his front hoof with his hind but then looked sore on other hind.


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Wow well ridden!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Wow that was fierce riding there for Japanese!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well ridden that Japanese rider and how honest his horse


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			She is not actually being very bonkers though today.


Oh no!!  Rebecca on the floor for Canada.  What a shame.  We need to send them some superglue, bless them.  At least they all did it, not just one that feels bad!
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame because they were awesome at Kentucky in the World Games


----------



## ecb89 (30 July 2012)

Brillian riding from the Japanese man


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Two or three more riders to WFP.  

Japanese man going well, but steady.

(just slipped and had an eek moment as I wrote that, but dealt with it without problems).


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Brilliantly ridden Yoshi!  Saw his dressage yesterday - it was flawless.  So hope he can carry on as he has started


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Didn't notice, Gadetra, was being mobbed by a pack of terriers at that moment
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

This Japanese rider is incredible.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Well tried, but you were never going to recover!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

On no just couldn't hang on!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Haha, great clinging from the dutch!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

What a shame for Elaine!


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

oh!! feel sorry for elaine pen


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Dutch rider fired off her horse in the water.  Slow motion fall though, didn't get wet!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

What an amazing job Yoshi is doing


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

Loving how he is known as 'Japanese man' tee hee  

Oh what a shame for the girl who couldn't clamber back up just then!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

My dad's hating the one and out rule...


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Oops - a wet Dutch girl.  Was worried it was Yoshi (sorry for any Dutch supporter)

God I wish somebody would put MT out to pasture!!  I'd give him a space in my field.....


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Kudos to Elaine Pen for clinging on as well as she did before hitting the deck!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

But is he fast enough?


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Poor Elaine - she tried so hard! And that mare is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Go William!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Go William!!  Grande finale pleasee!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Come on WFP, please make it a full house


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

William Fox-Pitt!!!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (30 July 2012)

Go WFP!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Deffo full house please


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Go William and lion heart!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Someone gag Tucker PLEASE!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

There he is!! COME ON WILL!!   TAKE NO PRISONERS!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Go William!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Very nice round from Yoshi


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

WFP on


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Has someone just fallen? Heard a grown from the crowd for sure


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

William has his "we will go clear in the time" determined face on!  This man so deserves a medal - he could get round on a donkey!

Japanese man fell off!!


----------



## Wishful (30 July 2012)

WFP got to be glad to be going late. Serious need to duck under/ go around trees the girls can ignore!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well ridden and supported at 3


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

NO Youshi


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I knew it! I knew I'd heard the crowd groan


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo Yoshi off unseated.
Oh no


----------



## Katyharriet (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Has someone just fallen? Heard a grown from the crowd for sure
		
Click to expand...

Heart sank. Thought something had gone wrong with WFP but it hadn't phew!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Yoshi fallen


----------



## Jo_x (30 July 2012)

whyyyyy do they pan away from WFP to show us an empty hill? *bangs head on walls*


yoishi fell :O


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Has someone just fallen? Heard a grown from the crowd for sure
		
Click to expand...

Yoshi just fell at the big drop to the skinny. Both look fine, he just plopped off. How disappointing for him, and the Japanese team


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Oh no oh no! Poor Yoshi. What a super round until then


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Aww poor yoshi


----------



## little_critter (30 July 2012)

Yoshi is off at the drop!


----------



## bongo-girl (30 July 2012)

Commentary question.  I notice that MT always comments on the sire of the horses, and their breeding.  Is there assumed knowledge that we should know and go 'aaah' to these bloodlines or am I just a bit of an ignoramus?!


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

WTF just happened?!?!?!


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

Oh my god! Poor guy! (all good for team GB though!)


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Poor yoshi


----------



## Feathered (30 July 2012)

Classic Mike Tucker "drama from start to beginning"


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Good old Mike - "Drama from start to beginning"...!!'


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Poor Yoshi! Eeeeeeep! What a shame for him after that beautiful dressage test!


----------



## angelish (30 July 2012)

Trolt said:



			Yoshi just fell at the big drop to the skinny. Both look fine, he just plopped off. How disappointing for him, and the Japanese team
		
Click to expand...

aww bless him


----------



## Emilieu (30 July 2012)

Oh how disappointing for yoshi


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

Feel so so so sorry for Yoshi!! really wanted Japan to come second


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Poor Yoshi - with Clayton, Elaine and Yoshi that's our 3 fallers so WFP must stick on and go clear - come on Power Tower & Lion!!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Good old Mike - "Drama from start to beginning"...!!'
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## ecb89 (30 July 2012)

Come on william!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

bongo-girl said:



			Commentary question.  I notice that MT always comments on the sire of the horses, and their breeding.  Is there assumed knowledge that we should know and go 'aaah' to these bloodlines or am I just a bit of an ignoramus?!
		
Click to expand...

It will be in the info he is given for everyone


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

Cant watch - someone tell me when he's finshed!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

bongo-girl said:



			Commentary question.  I notice that MT always comments on the sire of the horses, and their breeding.  Is there assumed knowledge that we should know and go 'aaah' to these bloodlines or am I just a bit of an ignoramus?!
		
Click to expand...

After a while you get to the point where you don't actually hear what he says, its just annoying noise!


William flying and on target.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Good job William!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

My palms are sweating I'm so nervous!


----------



## sarahann1 (30 July 2012)

To nervous to watch.....go WFP!! That man is a GOD!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Will and Lionheart doing so well! Come on, come on, come on!


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Gooooo WFP! Been sat on the sofa for 6 hours to watch this round!


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

OMG so nervous!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

I was absolutely flabbergasted to learn the WFP is 6'6 and 76kg, he is literally a stick insect!  And how he manages to be so immaculate given his height I have no idea!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			My palms are sweating I'm so nervous!
		
Click to expand...

I am exhausted all this armchair riding!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Another XC god just started.  Mark Todd away..


----------



## WandaMare (30 July 2012)

Too scared to watch!!! Go William and Toddy!


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Where's William?!


----------



## doratheexplorer (30 July 2012)

Where is William??? Come on BBC


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

How's he doing? I can't see this round!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

alwaysbroke said:



			I am exhausted all this armchair riding!
		
Click to expand...

I've got to go and actually ride after this, not sure I have the energy!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Lovely to see Toddy in action as well. Two genius's on the course atm


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Having a few wobbles, Mark todd.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I feel ill, come on William!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Wish we could see more of William!


----------



## Llanali (30 July 2012)

Come on WFP!!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I've got to go and actually ride after this, not sure I have the energy!
		
Click to expand...

Got 3 done this morning including a babies first canter which I needed oxygen after, still haven't recovered


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Every mark will count tomorrow! Come on Will!


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			I was absolutely flabbergasted to learn the WFP is 6'6 and 76kg, he is literally a stick insect!  And how he manages to be so immaculate given his height I have no idea!
		
Click to expand...

He is a man locust! I have been privileged to see him on a 2yr old racehorse (15hh on tiptoes!), which he got on to have words with after it dumped all of us grooms in quick succession. Funniest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## missy_mare (30 July 2012)

Very surprised WFP hasn't made the time


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

TP's for WFP...
Toddy Flying down that hill!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Who'd have thunk WFP would be the one to get the most TPs.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (30 July 2012)

Christ I think I have palpitations!
Anyone know where I can find times for Tina and Mary?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Am surprised at that actually - well done WFP


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

William not going to make the time.  Lionheart tired.


9.2 timefaults.  Lionheart really looked like he had no fuel left.


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

Well done William!! Fairplay to Lionheart, tried so hard!


----------



## Leg_end (30 July 2012)

Yippee all Brits home safe and sound!


----------



## amage (30 July 2012)

Lionheart looks knackered


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Well done William! Huge respect for not chasing the horse to and over the last.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

Now Will is home I can breathe!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Taking sweeties from Babies is just mean Scotty!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

WF-P rides Lionhart with sympathy, a tired horse at the end.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

My God Toddy is a joy to watch!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

The two guys who train racehorses both have tired looking horses...


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Well done William! Huge respect for not chasing the horse to and over the last.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Kudos to Will for nursing a tired horse home really sympathetically


----------



## Saratoga (30 July 2012)

Very sympathetic ride from Mr F-P


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Lionheart is only a baby though, this will have been a big ask for him. WFP has gallops at home and has such attention to detail that there is no way the horse wasn't as fit as it could have been.


----------



## AprilBlossom (30 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			My God Toddy is a joy to watch!
		
Click to expand...

He really is isn't he! Just makes everything look so simple, like he's just quietly schooling round. The way he just rode that drop was fab!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Well done Toddy!    chasing flyer strides round to be in the running!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

He's so balanced. Heels down up and off ya go!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Flippin' gibbets, give me a heart attack Toddy!!!!


----------



## amage (30 July 2012)

Yikes close one for toddy at the last


----------



## Tank_08 (30 July 2012)

Oh i thought he was coming off :0


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Gret finish for Toddy.


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Everyone needs a bit of luck!


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Janey bit of a worrying last one but super round from Toddy. He is a genius.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Ireland 7th


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Can someone tell me how it works tomorrow for the show jumping with two rounds?


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

What a superb team we had today.  Hardly a fault between them and all on good scores.  

Germany are one fence ahead of us. Sweden and NZ a fraction behind us.

If anyone is down there, please go round and glue some SJ fences up before you go home!!!  Going to be terrifying tomorrow!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

measles said:



			Can someone tell me how it works tomorrow for the show jumping with two rounds?
		
Click to expand...

First round is for Team comp, then top 25 (only top 3 from each country though) 
 jump again for the individual


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

All jump again for the team (like they have done today). Then the top 25 (3 from each nation max) go forwards for the individual round


----------



## alwaysbroke (30 July 2012)

Thank you all for the good company this afternoon better go and cook the kids tea now


----------



## kirstyhen (30 July 2012)

Right folks, it's been magical, but now I have to go ride. Even if the Donk is feeling particular vile, it's got to be more relaxing than watching the XC today!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Bit of a senior moment for Toddy at the last! 

SJ should be very interesting.  There are some good jumpers in the mix but I suspect the turning and hills will have taken a lot out of the horses.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (30 July 2012)

You guys have all been brilliant company today. See you bunch tomorrow for the SJ. May have to hide behind a cushion!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Thanks, everyone.   Will be glued to the sofa/tv again tomorrow.   Who knew 6 hours sitting down could be so exhausting!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Ditto everyone - I'm there tomorrow, anyone know if they're selling gin inside?


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Ditto everyone - I'm there tomorrow, anyone know if they're selling gin inside?
		
Click to expand...

Have a fantastic time!


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

Absolutely exhausted - don't know if it's watching XC & work or a bit of both! No energy to ride ponies so early start tomorrow to get 2 ridden before work.

Thanks for company - back in office tomorrow; will be sneaking peeks so keep the updates coming.


----------



## stencilface (30 July 2012)

WFP lost a shoe too, course will be full of souvenirs!


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 July 2012)

Thanks guys for the constant commentry today!! its been ace, i managed to sneakily see zara, mary and caught the end of tina but missed nw and wfp, offf to watch them at home later.

Am in work tomorrow so will be sneakily hho'ing to keep up with all your updates


----------



## Nicnac (30 July 2012)

And a big thank you to Measles for starting this thread!


----------



## WandaMare (30 July 2012)

Our whole team were amazing today, so exciting! Let's hope all the horses get a good rest overnight and trot up fit and sound in the morning. Can't wait to watch the jumping tomorrow


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (30 July 2012)

grrrr £$$D£ at the guys who set the fire alarm off at the most annoying time! Two fire engines for no reason


----------



## Trolt (30 July 2012)

Can we have similar commentary tomorrow please? I'm at work all day, so relying on you lot to keep me updated!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Happy to blether continually


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2012)

Just got home from watching at a friends emotionally knackered , brilliant day great sucess for SB good course shook it up enough dont know if I can bear the excitement tomorrow ,
Next hurdle the trot up lots of lost shoes and horses who slipped And those turns and hills will have taxed them might well get a good shake up again.


----------



## Polonaise (30 July 2012)

Great riding from the brits, hope horses stay sound despite lost shoes.
Does anyone know the FEI rules on using the whip after the last fence?


----------



## Mrs B (30 July 2012)

Another BIG thanks from me! I got to see Nicola's round and had hoped to see more before going up to have the lad's back checked at 4 - I'd put him out nekkid after riding as the forecast said no showers and he's a hot little body... then I looked out of the window to see the sky turn black... ARGH!!!!! He's a mud lark...

Raced to the farm, sprinted up the hill in the pouring rain and then spent the next hour drying him enough to be treated...

Thank God for my iPhone - I kept checking this thread and relaying the news to Back Lady and YO...

Now just waiting for iPlayer to see why Mary's round gave you all heart failure...


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

One more plea for those of you down there, please lock Mike tucker up in a cupboard somewhere for tomorrow, usually I don't mind him, but he did my head in today!

A gorgeous day today, and I have sat on the sofa all day!  Not ridden for two days, then horse looks like he will lose a shoe tomorrow!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Polonaise said:



			Does anyone know the FEI rules on using the whip after the last fence?
		
Click to expand...

It's automatic elimination.. . . .


----------



## Polonaise (30 July 2012)

Mr Todd used it twice, first time could have been more loss of balance, 2nd time looked deliberate...


----------



## Mrs B (30 July 2012)

*Numpty newbie-to-dressage question alert*

I thought that white gloves were required in the dressage... most wore them (although Mark T's looked heavy duty enough to prune the roses in)... but I saw several black pairs?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Polonaise said:



			Mr Todd used it twice, first time could have been more loss of balance, 2nd time looked deliberate...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting....


----------



## Lolo (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			It's automatic elimination.. . . .
		
Click to expand...

So is Mark Todd eliminated?! He used it twice, behind the saddle...


----------



## Polonaise (30 July 2012)

See what you think
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01llb2p/Olympics_London_2012_BBC_Two_Day_3_18.0019.00/
17 mins in


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Yes it did look like he used it actually....


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Looks like at least one slap to me but hard to tell from head on


----------



## Goldenstar (30 July 2012)

It was definatly one 'good ' one and one sort of one  I thought you were not allowed to but wondered perhaps it had been changed since I was completing.


----------



## *hic* (30 July 2012)

I thought it was a yellow card offence, not elimination, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

FEI rules say anything from slapped wrist to elimination dependent on the Ground Jury


----------



## NinjaPony (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know when the video will be available to watch on catch up? It just says coming atm and I am getting extremely impatient!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			It was definatly one 'good ' one and one sort of one  I thought you were not allowed to but wondered perhaps it had been changed since I was completing.
		
Click to expand...

It's changed a couple of times.  The last thing I read said elimination (post a specific incident I can't dredge out of my memory) but it might very well have been modified since then!


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

Mrs B said:



			*Numpty newbie-to-dressage question alert*

I thought that white gloves were required in the dressage... most wore them (although Mark T's looked heavy duty enough to prune the roses in)... but I saw several black pairs?
		
Click to expand...

I actually looked up the FEI rules for this as I thought they should be light coloured gloves, however I believe it says light/white gloves or to match the jacket.


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

Right, have reread the eventing whip rules (page 41 if anyone cares) and elimination is at the discretion of the Ground Jury.  It's also a bit vague as it seems to come under the "abuse" heading so circumstance and motivation would be taken into account.  We shall see. . . .


----------



## Cedars (30 July 2012)

On the BE facebook page, Mark Todd is not included in their top 5????


----------



## mypegasus (30 July 2012)

TarrSteps you beat me to it, was just finding the rules online and agree that it is at the discretion of the ground jury.


----------



## gadetra (30 July 2012)

Thank you every body for the company!
Gosh I hope Toddy isn't elimated.
Off to check how Camila and Jiffa re .
See ye tomorrow


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Interesting read: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/william-fox-pitt-comments-on-his-cross.html


----------



## Mrs B (30 July 2012)

mypegasus said:



			I actually looked up the FEI rules for this as I thought they should be light coloured gloves, however I believe it says light/white gloves or to match the jacket.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## now_loves_mares (30 July 2012)

I managed to get the BBC app to work on my iphone so have been sneakily watching as much as I could at work today. Wasn't able to watch and follow this thread as well though!

Interesting to read about WFP thinking Lionheart wasn't right. Hope he is ok tomorrow, agree to someone up-thread who said the trot up might be interesting.

Re the whip, I didn't specifically see Toddy use his, but I noticed someone (Karin Donkers I think, but would need to check) use their's after the last. I only noticed because I was fence judging on Saturday and as part of the briefing it was specifically mentioned, that you aren't allowed to use it after the last fence. 

Don't however want to focus on something like this after what seemed like a really good day for the sport.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

What did WFP say about Lionheart not being right?  I missed that.

I was just looking at the results - who would have thought WFP would have been the lowest score of the team post XC.  I'm gutted for him, despite being a MK fan, I really thought the man deserved the individual gold, but doesn't look that likely now!

How many individuals go through to the second round of show jumping tomorrow?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

It's here honey: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/william-fox-pitt-comments-on-his-cross.html

25 go through with max 3 from each nation


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I agree I am gutted for william, wasnt Lionheart his second choice horse? he hasnt exactly dont anything wrong just others have been better on the day which is quite suprising!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

teapot said:



			It's here honey: http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/william-fox-pitt-comments-on-his-cross.html

25 go through with max 3 from each nation 

Click to expand...

Thanks.

Are that 25 decided after the final show jumping?  

Seems a shame when you've got your whole team in the first 25, that someone lower down from another nation can bypass the lower two!  Actually it all seems a shame to me - it is heavily biased toward the better show jumpers anyway!

ps, No, I thought WFP chose to ride Lionheart.  He flew round Bramham...


----------



## Puppy (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I was just looking at the results - who would have thought WFP would have been the lowest score of the team post XC.  I'm gutted for him, despite being a MK fan, I really thought the man deserved the individual gold, but doesn't look that likely now!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that things would be different if he'd had his first choice of horse, but alas, injuries happen.


----------



## wilde2 (30 July 2012)

Cally H - MT said yesterday that Oslo was his first choice, which is also what WFP alluded to earlier in H&H, but he is off with injury for the rest of the season (was off from about 2 months ago)


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks.

Are that 25 decided after the final show jumping?  

Seems a shame when you've got your whole team in the first 25, that someone lower down from another nation can bypass the lower two!  Actually it all seems a shame to me - it is heavily biased toward the better show jumpers anyway!

ps, No, I thought WFP chose to ride Lionheart.  He flew round Bramham...
		
Click to expand...

Top 25 decided after the first round.


----------



## mil1212 (30 July 2012)

dont know if I have missed it, but is there a trot up schedule anywhere and is it televised?
 I doubt it, I suppose the best way to keep up with that will be Twitter


----------



## Pebble101 (30 July 2012)

now_loves_mares said:



			Re the whip, I didn't specifically see Toddy use his, but I noticed someone (Karin Donkers I think, but would need to check) use their's after the last. I only noticed because I was fence judging on Saturday and as part of the briefing it was specifically mentioned, that you aren't allowed to use it after the last fence. 

Click to expand...

I am sure I saw someone use it twice after the last fence - I thought at the time how mean it was as he was well within the time anyway.  Might try and play back the recordings to see who it was, but as BBC was so c*** with its coverage it might have been one I saw online which I had on at the same time.


----------



## Solo1 (30 July 2012)

Anyone know what time the SJing starts tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

10.30 as far as I know.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 July 2012)

Wow eventing just made it on to the news at 10!!!!


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

Great!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Wow eventing just made it on to the news at 10!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well one person did!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 July 2012)

BBC had footage of Mary.


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2012)

Argh missed it on the news! 

My OH is there today, and Mary said hello to him and his children when she was held on course  What a lovely Mary!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

I read I'm sure that lion heart was his second choice but he was chosen as he is good round tighter courses.


----------



## Marydoll (30 July 2012)

Waiting with baited breath for sj tommorrow, prob wont sleep tonight, think ill check uout the trot up at 08.15


----------



## measles (30 July 2012)

marydoll said:



			Waiting with baited breath for sj tommorrow, prob wont sleep tonight, think ill check uout the trot up at 08.15
		
Click to expand...

Have a great day, Marydoll!


----------



## druid (31 July 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the French appeal that has moved them into 7th?


----------



## Puppy (31 July 2012)

druid said:



			Does anyone know anything about the French appeal that has moved them into 7th?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! 

Details, anyone, please?


----------



## vineyridge (31 July 2012)

There was something said on the French channel that one of their riders felt that he did not have a refusal but was re-presenting to a fence.  Can't remember which rider though, but I think it may have Lionel Guyon.


----------



## Marydoll (31 July 2012)

measles said:



			Have a great day, Marydoll!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks measles, we will, no more sleeps to go  up and at em


----------

